# Great sale on ITUO lights! - Lowest prices ever, and additional coupons!



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello!

Let me begin by saying that I'm a mountain biker. And I've tried and tested over 20 different bike lights (Handlebar & helmet lights). Nothing beats the value "bang for your buck" that ITUO lights bring.
I've used everything from $5 dollar lights from Aliexpress to $400+ lights from top manufacturers. Don't get me wrong, those lights are outstanding... but also come with a HEFTY price tag. If I just think about breaking, losing, or having one stolen, it makes my stomach churn.
The first time I bought an ITUO light, I must admit, I was quite impressed. (A Wiz20). The build quality is phenomenal for the price, and they're also incredibly bright - I've not had a chance to test the actual lumen output, but It's definitely near the advertised range.
My only complaint was that the clamps were made out of plastic. Though when I wrote them about this about a year ago, they told me that they had already started manufacturing aluminum clamps, and in fact, all lights I've bought since come with a very nice and sturdy aluminum clamp.

I can't stress enough how amazing their products are, and you should definitely give them a shot!



Full disclosure: I'm not affiliated in any way to ITUO - Just a very happy customer!
Wiz20 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A1IXL214K3EBVR 
Wiz-XP2 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A39WKGHCEJMFEK 
Wiz-XP3 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A8ZEIM87SEUII

EDIT - In case the coupon does not get added automatically - you can add it manually with : 15PRHKMS 

ITUO Wiz-XP3 - #$138.95 - $15 coupon: $123.95
ITUO Wiz-XP2 - $109.95 - $10 coupon: $99.95
ITUO Wiz20 - $89-95 - $10 coupon: $89.95 
ITUO Wiz1 - $ 59.95 - $8 coupon: $51.95


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MizzrBear said:


> Hello!
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I'm a mountain biker. And I've tried and tested over 20 different bike lights (Handlebar & helmet lights). Nothing beats the value "bang for your buck" that ITUO lights bring.
> I've used everything from $5 dollar lights from Aliexpress to $400+ lights from top manufacturers. Don't get me wrong, those lights are outstanding... but also come with a HEFTY price tag. If I just think about breaking, losing, or having one stolen, it makes my stomach churn.
> ...


Thanks, those are great prices for great lights!!! Like you I've owned a lot of lights (about 40 currently) and can't think of any I've been more satisfied with than my Ituo's (Wiz20, XP2, XP3). Unless your only looking for cool white tinted lights these are the best current deal I can think of for "high performance lights".
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Mole

Is the XP3 pretty accurate as far as run time and lumens?

Thx

MB


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Mole
> 
> Is the XP3 pretty accurate as far as run time and lumens?
> 
> ...


Yes and yes! I've had excellent luck with these lights. Here's a link to some sphere tests that RAKC did over the years (includes XP3 of course). Only real draw back to these lights is there is no support network anymore so while I've seen very few problems (except the original plastic mounts) reported, any warranty issues would require dealing with Ituo directly.
Mole

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JIkkiLjUk2daQW7-Kenhv8Nff8mIZ5B1HAPzWhPWXv4/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I have the XP3 and rate it almost as high as my Gloworm XS, nice light.



MizzrBear said:


> Full disclosure: I'm not affiliated in any way to ITUO - Just a very happy customer!
> Wiz-XP3 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A8ZEIM87SEUII
> 
> EDIT - In case the coupon does not get added automatically - you can add it manually with : 15PRHKMS


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

just don't buy the Wiz 1 as a handlebar light for mountain biking, it's just too heavy. I broke the plastic mount almost immediately, they sent me the updated aluminum one and that one broke as well, this time at the mount point. 

I have the Wiz-XP2 and it's awesome as a helmet mount and I CAN use the Wiz 1 as a handlebar mount on my road bike, although it looks a bit silly because its bigger then most handle bar lights and basically looks like I just strapped a flash light onto by bars, for mountain biking the repeated bouncing puts too much stress on any mount I have used, I had to stop using it on my mountain bike.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

interesting discussion but OP saying their not affiliated is false. Did enough reviews in my time for companies that they did this post because they got free stuff, but are trying to hide it.

Ituo made good lights, just a few issues with mounts and wiz20 self discharge issues in the original ones.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Mole

Is the battery still as efficient or close as when it was new and do you know what cells are used. Also, is there a noticeable drop in lumens after like 10 minutes or 30 min run time. Any graphs showing lumen output during it's run time?

Looks like a real good light for the money. Most 2300 lumen lights are around a hundred more or so. I'd only be using it on the bars and understand I can get a mount from Vanc if I don't like the supplied one. 

Thx


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> ......and understand I can get a mount from Vanc if I don't like the supplied one.


The XP series are GoPro compatible so if the factory bar mount is unsatisfactory there are countless options for third party bar mounts. I do make a replacement GoPro adapter for the XP series lights. Adds some extra heatsink area and 2 options for a lower profile mounting. For many users, lower profile mounting on the helmet is a plus.

The Wiz20 mounts were terrible. I'd have to go look at the numbers, but know for sure I sold well over 100 Wiz20 GoPro adapters to folks with broken mounts that Ituo would/could/did not replace.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> Yes and yes! I've had excellent luck with these lights. Here's a link to some sphere tests that RAKC did over the years (includes XP3 of course). Only real draw back to these lights is there is no support network anymore so while I've seen very few problems (except the original plastic mounts) reported, any warranty issues would require dealing with Ituo directly.
> Mole
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Nff8mIZ5B1HAPzWhPWXv4/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


That's correct. However, the people at ITUO have been nothing but great. One of my old plastic brackets broke last year. I talked to them about it, they told me they were already producing new aluminum brackets. They got back to me when they were ready, asked for my address and sent me a couple of them at no charge - I call that outstanding customer service.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

RAKC Ind said:


> interesting discussion but OP saying their not affiliated is false. Did enough reviews in my time for companies that they did this post because they got free stuff, but are trying to hide it.
> 
> Ituo made good lights, just a few issues with mounts and wiz20 self discharge issues in the original ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


RACK, I'm not sure what you'd consider an 'affiliation'. I purchased my first Wiz20 back in 2016, I actually wrote them a not-so-happy review (also had the self-discharge issue), bought another light in 2017, and another Wiz20 in 2018. They sent me a couple of free mounts to make up for for the one that had broken, and they replaced my one Wiz20 with a brand new one a bit over a year after I had purchased it. 
So if you want to call that 'getting free stuff' definitely, I just call it good customer support. I'm sure that they'd treat anybody else just as well. They let me know that they'll be releasing a new line of lights this (probably why they're running such a good sale, emptying their stock).

And again. as far as 'getting free stuff', yes, I've written a bit over 1000 Amazon reviews, and I used to get flooded with offers to write reviews in exchange for free stuff or money - those good'ol days are over due to Amazon's new policies. And even though I do have an amazon affiliate account, if you look at the links that I posted, they're not affiliate links . I make a very decent living with my everyday job, I wrote this post because I like their company and their products, and hopefully it'd help other people here to get a good bang for their buck.

Also, even though I would agree with you from the standpoint that there are people out there with no integrity or morals and will do anything for an extra dollar *Cough*youtubers*Cough*, I am not the kind of person to go through the trouble of helping promote a product just for money. Giving away 'free stuff' is a great way for ANY company to promote their brand and get people to use it. Or have you never been at a party where there's people throwing around T-Shirts, Red-bull, Bacardi, etc? 

Believe me, I am all about diminishing returns... I've bought both those $25 chinese lights from aliexpress that claim "ZOMG 5000+ Lumens! CLICK HERE BUY NOW" things, and the $400+ NIterider Piko light. I'd much rather buy 4x ITUO lights than one ~$400 light.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey Vanc, - I'd love to buy a couple of your adapters, however, I can't find the ordering information on your page!  (Looking at it from my phone).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MizzrBear said:


> That's correct. However, the people at ITUO have been nothing but great. One of my old plastic brackets broke last year. I talked to them about it, they told me they were already producing new aluminum brackets. They got back to me when they were ready, asked for my address and sent me a couple of them at no charge - I call that outstanding customer service.


Thanks for sharing your experience dealing with Ituo :thumbsup:. From my experience the risk factor of having any problems with their products is pretty low now that the mounts are made of aluminum but nice to know the new owners seem to care about taking care of any issues. Do you have a link or email address they can be contacted at?
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MizzrBear said:


> Hey Vanc, - I'd love to buy a couple of your adapters, however, I can't find the ordering information on your page!  (Looking at it from my phone).


PM sent


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Mole
> 
> Is the battery still as efficient or close as when it was new and do you know what cells are used. Also, is there a noticeable drop in lumens after like 10 minutes or 30 min run time. Any graphs showing lumen output during it's run time?
> 
> ...


I'm sure the batteries have lost some of their capacity as they are approaching 3 yrs old but that's normal for any battery. All my Ituo lights came with Panasonic batteries so they are definitely premium quality cells but I really don't know what Ituo is using for cells in their newest lights so will try to find out. All emitters will lose a little efficiency as they heat up and dim some but would not be noticeable with the XP3 unless the battery charge was almost used up or the the light got hot enough to activate the thermal protection. One of the main reasons I like my Ituo lights so much is they handle the 100 degree ride temps I see in the summer better than the other high powered lights I own. Sorry I don't have any output curve charts for these lights. If you get a XP3 I'd appreciate hearing your opinion on the new mount. Vanc mounts work excellent or Gloworm mounts too in case your not happy with the stock ones.
Mole


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad to see they are moving away from the cheap plastic mounts. I have two XP3’s and I broke one of the handlebar mounts within the first few rides.
My only other complaint about the light was the double click to get into programming mode. Any time I try to change the brightness while riding I would accidentally click it twice due to bumps and such. So now I only change brightness while staying still, but even then I still accidentally get into that mode fairly frequently. Maybe both of mine are just extra sensitive or something.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently got 2 more lights form Ituo. I picked up a WIZ1 and a WIZ2 to use not only as helmet lights but also as flash lights. So far I am happy! I was worried the Wiz1 would be a little heavy as a helmet light, havent tried it yet but the Wiz2 seems to works well and have plenty of run time for my 10-20mile night rides. I also used the Wiz2 while exploring some mines over near years, didnt get any pic but its pretty amazing what that little light will do in a pitch black mine.

























You can see the light easily hitting that tree about 75' away and that isnt in that dark of an area as it has a lot of street lights.

Another cool feature....the helmet mount that came with my XP4 makes a great helmet go-pro mount when im not running a helmet light.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience dealing with Ituo :thumbsup:. From my experience the risk factor of having any problems with their products is pretty low now that the mounts are made of aluminum but nice to know the new owners seem to care about taking care of any issues. Do you have a link or email address they can be contacted at?
> Mole


Sure, it's: info (at) ituoworld . com


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

offroadcmpr said:


> Glad to see they are moving away from the cheap plastic mounts. I have two XP3's and I broke one of the handlebar mounts within the first few rides.
> My only other complaint about the light was the double click to get into programming mode. Any time I try to change the brightness while riding I would accidentally click it twice due to bumps and such. So now I only change brightness while staying still, but even then I still accidentally get into that mode fairly frequently. Maybe both of mine are just extra sensitive or something.


I hear you, I struggled with that too, particularly when wearing gloves... I just started to give it a really hard quick push - works about 90% of the time. But yeah, I agree, a small annoyance.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Looks like they dropped the price a little more on the Wiz 1 to $49.95 (as of 1/16) so $41.95 once you take the $8 coupon off. Pretty tempting at that price!
Mole


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

Also, ITUO is always looking for new advocates. People that are passionate about riding, involved in their local communities / social media that are wanting to test their products, write reviews and help promote their brand. If you are interested, I'd be happy to get you in touch if you give me some details about yourself. I'm sure they'd be happy to hook you up with some equipment for you to try out


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MizzrBear said:


> Also, ITUO is always looking for new advocates. People that are passionate about riding, involved in their local communities / social media that are wanting to test their products, write reviews and help promote their brand. If you are interested, I'd be happy to get you in touch if you give me some details about yourself. I'm sure they'd be happy to hook you up with some equipment for you to try out


My shill alert is starting to get pretty loud......

Despite your claims in earlier posts, your enthusiasm for the product and your promotion of it seems a bit much for supposedly not having any connection to the company.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

You are definitely entitled to your opinion. I respect that. I understand it's hard to believe that someone will do something nice without expecting anything in return. 

However, if you feel so strongly about it, why don't you try it out yourself? I'd be happy to get you in touch with them and you can convince yourself about their products and service and you'll see that there's no 'funny business' involved. If you are an involved member in a community, and would be interested in trying one of their products, I'm pretty confident that they'll happily hook you up. 


From what I understand, they used to have offices and reps in the US, but that didn't turn out very well (for whatever reason) so they eliminated that and now they're trying to do direct sales via amazon, but they're having difficulties promoting their brand from overseas. They can't post adds in popular pages like slickdeals because they don't have enough reviews on amazon to be taken "seriously".

Yes, I am doing them a favor promoting their brand - Happy to do so for free for a great product  - I've done the same for 661 protective gear, Five Ten shoes, Osprey backpacks etc... and believe me, I don't get even a 'thank you' for that


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MizzrBear said:


> You are definitely entitled to your opinion. I respect that. I understand it's hard to believe that someone will do something nice without expecting anything in return.


Don't get the wrong impression here. I'm sure it's just the circumstance of you being new here and all your posts promoting the Ituo lights (which I support too). Fact is Vanc makes some very nice accessories for Ituo lights + other brands too which might interest you. Here's a pic. of one of the finned/heatsink Gopro mounts he made for me.











> Yes, I am doing them a favor promoting their brand - Happy to do so for free for a great product  - I've done the same for 661 protective gear, Five Ten shoes, Osprey backpacks etc... and believe me, I don't get even a 'thank you' for that


Awesome attitude! Sharing product experiences is what this forum is all about (IMO) so welcome! Being a fellow Ituo fan I wish I could help by product testing something but since my Wiz1 arrived yesterday I pretty much already own everything they make. With the exception of Gloworm I can't say I've ever gotten a thank you from any manufacturer either but certainly have from people seeking information on products I've commented on and that's good enough for me!
Mole


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MizzrBear said:


> From what I understand, they used to have offices and reps in the US, but that didn't turn out very well (for whatever reason) so they eliminated that and now they're trying to do direct sales via amazon,


The rep was promoting their brand here much like you are doing, without disclosing he was the distributor. Supposedly they left him high and dry when the warranty claims started coming in.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

$42 with all it's features (750+ lumens, 3 hr. high mode runtime, programmable presets, Gopro mount compatible, new aluminum mount) ended up being too good a deal for me to pass up as a backup light upgrade. New aluminum mount had a lot to do with justifying the purchase since I recommend Ituo lights frequently. New mount looks good and should eliminate the problem that accounted for the majority of warranty issues with the pre 2018 models. Off the bike currently with some medical issues but hope to get to try the Wiz1 soon.









Lucky surprise I found the Wiz1 will fit older Gemini Xera lens cover and optics so should be able to widen the beam a bit.









Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MizzrBear said:


> I understand it's hard to believe that someone will do something nice without expecting anything in return.


We have had folks post reviews here with ties to the manufacturer that were not disclosed. The posts usually exhibited strong bias and "over the top" raves. That was the reason for my post earlier. The moderator of the forum has had to clean up some of that and it is the reason he placed the sticky at the forum top.....

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/site-rules-posting-vendor-1059282.html

I've seen the Ituo XP2 when it first came out. MRMOLE needed a heatsink GoPro adapter to help deal with the hot riding temps he deals with in the summer so he sent me his to measure up to design the adapter. It appeared to be a nice product. I've even recommended them a time or two on this forum.



MizzrBear said:


> .......However, if you feel so strongly about it, why don't you try it out yourself? I'd be happy to get you in touch with them and you can convince yourself about their products and service and you'll see that there's no 'funny business' involved. If you are an involved member in a community, and would be interested in trying one of their products, I'm pretty confident that they'll happily hook you up......


I'm not interested in testing or reviewing anyone's products and have declined the couple times I have been approached. I don't care to invest the time required to do a thorough review on a product that I would end up never using beyond the testing.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

MizzrBear said:


> ....Yes, I am doing them a favor promoting their brand - Happy to do so for free for a great product  - I've done the same for 661 protective gear, Five Ten shoes, Osprey backpacks etc... and believe me, I don't get even a 'thank you' for that


I am curious why you are not talking bikes and spreading the "good word" about 661 protective gear, Five Ten shoes, Osprey backpacks etc on any of the other forums on MTBR and all of your 9 posts are in this forum/thread? Do you have any coupon codes for 661, Five Ten or Osprey?

***


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like some real nice bike lights. Amazon.com also ships to Canada. I'm thinking of running them as a helmet light. Or are they to heavy. Anyone have the weight of the Wiz1 and Wiz2.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Mole will you be doing a run time / lumen test to see how fast the lumens drop or if they do. 42 bucks is a bargain for this. I thought the 1 was 800 lumens. I might buy one just b/c it's such a good deal.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Mole will you be doing a run time / lumen test to see how fast the lumens drop or if they do. 42 bucks is a bargain for this. I thought the 1 was 800 lumens. I might buy one just b/c it's such a good deal.


Doctor says 3 more weeks off the bike (or any exercise) so should have plenty of time to get that done. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

caRpetbomBer said:


> Looks like some real nice bike lights. Amazon.com also ships to Canada. I'm thinking of running them as a helmet light. Or are they to heavy. Anyone have the weight of the Wiz1 and Wiz2.


Nice light - yes. Light weight light - No! My Wiz1 weighs about 200 grams with its Gopro adapter which is on the heavy side for this type of light. Wiz2 is supposed to be about 50 grams lighter which would still make it slightly heavier than a regular Lumina. Doable but too heavy for my taste.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Mole will you be doing a run time / lumen test to see how fast the lumens drop or if they do. 42 bucks is a bargain for this. I thought the 1 was 800 lumens. I might buy one just b/c it's such a good deal.


Here you go. The Wiz1 easily ran past its claimed 3 hr. runtime. I finally shut it off @ 3:25 where it was fading fast but still right @ 150 lumens.
Mole

Wiz1 = Red line.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thx Mole

Do you have one for the XP-3?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Thx Mole
> 
> Do you have one for the XP-3?


Sorry I don't have anything on the XP3. I don't normally do this type of test on lights with seperate batteries. I wouldn't even mind doing one but my Ituo batteries are coming up on 3 yrs. old so results would understate performance you would get with new batteries.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

For the record here...when my Wiz20 mounts broke...I eventually received a replacement one for FREE that was of the new style. And top it off...a few weeks later Ituo actually sent me a brand new Wiz20 for FREE for my troubles.

So I now own two Wiz20's both with the upgraded mount and I purchased some extra mounts so I don't have to keep swapping mounts between bikes.

MizzrBear is spot on. Ease up on the guy will ya.


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Thinking of the Xp3 on the bars, and a Wiz1 or 2 on the head. The code still works on the XP3 so it's $20 so around $120.

The coupon doesn't work on Wiz1/2 though. But they're pretty cheap at $40 and $35. It's going on my head so I figure I'll roll with the Wiz2 and can carry an extra battery.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Thinking of the Xp3 on the bars, and a Wiz1 or 2 on the head. The code still works on the XP3 so it's $20 so around $120.
> 
> The coupon doesn't work on Wiz1/2 though. But they're pretty cheap at $40 and $35. It's going on my head so I figure I'll roll with the Wiz2 and can carry an extra battery.


Interesting light combo. I own a XP3 and a Wiz1 and though I havn't tried them together my guess would be the beam of the Wiz1 would be lost in the beam of the approx. 3x more powerful XP3 even if it were run on med. settings. I don't know how your planning on using these lights other than XP3/bar and Wiz2/helmet and am not dissing your setup, I just don't understand it. Let us know how it works for you if you end up ordering it. I checked the Amazon website and didn't see the discount listed for the XP3 so if you can still get it to work you might want to take advantage before it's discontinued like on the other lights.
Mole


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Interesting light combo. I own a XP3 and a Wiz1 and though I havn't tried them together my guess would be the beam of the Wiz1 would be lost in the beam of the approx. 3x more powerful XP3 even if it were run on med. settings. I don't know how your planning on using these lights other than XP3/bar and Wiz2/helmet and am not dissing your setup, I just don't understand it. Let us know how it works for you if you end up ordering it. I checked the Amazon website and didn't see the discount listed for the XP3 so if you can still get it to work you might want to take advantage before it's discontinued like on the other lights.
> Mole


Diss away please!!!!

Hey that's why I posted, these will be my first lights ever. I always thought that the big lights go on the bars, and a smaller unit can go on the head, that way the big light illuminates where the bars are pointed, but the helmet one will help illuminate where your head turns, which isn't always the same.

I already bought the Xp3, but haven't bought the Wiz2 yet. I don't want to run an external battery on the helmet. What is the suggest attributes of helmet vs bar?

I was going to go with Outbound mtb on bars and road on the head, but this would save a lot of money, and I don't want to run an external battery on my helmet.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jdang307 said:


> .....I always thought that the big lights go on the bars, and a smaller unit can go on the head, that way the big light illuminates where the bars are pointed, but the helmet one will help illuminate where your head turns, which isn't always the same.


It all depends on the trails you ride and your personal preferences. Since these are your first lights, you may not know what works best for you. Give it a try and if you find you dig night riding, they will probably not be your last lights.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

jdang307 said:


> I always thought that the big lights go on the bars, and a smaller unit can go on the head, that way the big light illuminates where the bars are pointed, but the helmet one will help illuminate where your head turns, which isn't always the same.


Yes this is the way it is done. Otherwise the big light is too heavy and uncomfortable to be lugging around on top of the helmet.

I have the Wiz20 mounted on my bars (way too heavy for the helmet) and a Cateye Volt 300 (lightweight) on the helmet.

Both units are self contained batteris so I don't have to deal with battery packs, wires and routing wires around bike and through clothing.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I am with Mole on this one but I also don’t want wires going down my back from my helmet. I use a Gloworm X2 or Alpha with their 2 cell battery on my helmet. This setup is technically called the X2 adventure. More Lumens than the lighter self contained lights while still providing decent run times.
You can also buy the wide optics for the X2 from Gloworm and put them in the Ituo XP3 to widen the beam on your bar I believe.Gloworm lights are not what I’d consider cheap but you can ask nicely for a discount code and I’m guessing they’d help you out. I don’t like any of Ituo options for my head because I’m not a fan of wires down my back and the Wiz2 is not powerful enough to compete with my bar lights. Your options are somewhat limited IMO because the Ituo are neutral LED so I’m guessing you’ll want neutral LED on your head as well. Buying Gloworm from Action LED allows for neutral LED configuration.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Diss away please!!!!
> 
> Hey that's why I posted, these will be my first lights ever. I always thought that the big lights go on the bars, and a smaller unit can go on the head, that way the big light illuminates where the bars are pointed, but the helmet one will help illuminate where your head turns, which isn't always the same.
> 
> ...


Where to start!

Advantages to running self-contained for a helmet light: Convenience. Disadvantages to running self-contained for a helmet light: Extra weight and limited mounting options (high mounting on top of helmet which makes the weight seem even greater and increases chances of snagging on low limbs) all of which make this the most uncomfortable option, lower power output which also fades with use and shorter runtimes. If you have a LBS that has loner/rental lights or a friend you can borrow one from I would encourage you to try a self-contained light helmet mounted and then your XP3 to see which you like best. Self-contained is doable but other than for testing I would always choose a front mounted lighthead and either a small 2 cell battery mounted to the back of the helmet or a larger battery in my pack.

As far as the bigger light on the bars and the smaller on the helmet I consider wider beam on the bars and more throw on the helmet a better way to look at it. In the past when 1500 lumens was only Lupine territory and there were far less choices in lights the higher output lights were generally floods and the smaller ones had less power but more focused beams that provided more throw. Now lots of lights produce more power than I can effectively use bar mountrd (because of reflective glare) and smaller far more powerful spot lights are available for the helmet where I've not found a lumen limit yet. My current favorite off road setup is an XP3/helmet and XP2/bar (w/wide angle Gloworm optics). That setup works best for the wide open desert trails I usually ride and the high summer temperatures I expose the lights to. There are lots of differing opinions on setup though and while forum advice will help start you in the right direction experimentation on your part is the best way for you to find what you like the best. I definitely suggest trying a self-contained light out on your helmet before you spend money on something you won't end up using. Try out the XP3 on you helmet and the bars too. Your XP3 will come with all spot optics which I like for helmet use and you may want to widen the beam (wide angle optics) for bar use but you should try it out as delivered and if you want a wider beam I'll be happy to help you choosing different optics. Hope this helps!
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey what's the discount code. Man I thought it was a pretty good deal at 138 or so but w/ another 20 off I'm in. Thx.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> My current favorite off road setup is an XP3/helmet and XP2/bar (w/wide angle Gloworm optics). That setup works best for the wide open desert trails I usually ride and the high summer temperatures I expose the lights to.
> Mole


Mr. Mole, got a question if you don't mind. I bought an XP3 because it was such a good price I just couldn't help myself. I have a glow worm Alpha that I predominantly use for my helmet, it has the neutral white option from action-led.

The XP3 seems to have a greenish tint compared to the gloworm. The tint isn't horrible, but I much prefer the color of the glowowrm. I guess what I'm wondering is if you had the choice of the gloworm color or higher output of the ITUO which would you pick?

I'm thinking of either getting an XP2 to go with the XP3 or getting a gloworm xs to go with the alpha..


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Rock Climber said:


> Mr. Mole, got a question if you don't mind. I bought an XP3 because it was such a good price I just couldn't help myself. I have a glow worm Alpha that I predominantly use for my helmet, it has the neutral white option from action-led.
> 
> The XP3 seems to have a greenish tint compared to the gloworm. The tint isn't horrible, but I much prefer the color of the glowowrm. I guess what I'm wondering is if you had the choice of the gloworm color or higher output of the ITUO which would you pick?
> 
> I'm thinking of either getting an XP2 to go with the XP3 or getting a gloworm xs to go with the alpha..


I have the XS, X2 and the Alpha.
If I was making the choice you're making I'd get the XS. I love mine. It is really difficult to beat the customer service from Jim at Action LED. I had a battery that was outside of warranty with a missing LED on the gauge, he sent me one of his backup batteries no questions asked.


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I think i'll just wait until they come in and see. I'm in San Diego so definitely no wide open riding except flat fire roads in some sections.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rock Climber said:


> Mr. Mole, got a question if you don't mind. I bought an XP3 because it was such a good price I just couldn't help myself. I have a glow worm Alpha that I predominantly use for my helmet, it has the neutral white option from action-led.
> 
> The XP3 seems to have a greenish tint compared to the gloworm. The tint isn't horrible, but I much prefer the color of the glowowrm. I guess what I'm wondering is if you had the choice of the gloworm color or higher output of the ITUO which would you pick?
> 
> I'm thinking of either getting an XP2 to go with the XP3 or getting a gloworm xs to go with the alpha..


Ituo setup would work best for me but mainly because they perform better in very high temperatures that you would never see in Seattle. Other than that performance of Alpha/XS and XP2/XP3 setups is going to be similar in regards to output, adjustibility of beam pattern (optics). I'd think the main thing for you would be deciding whether your tint preference and better customer service of Action-LED-Lights was worth the extra cost for the Gloworm combo.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Disadvantages to running self-contained for a helmet light: Extra weight and limited mounting options (high mounting on top of helmet which makes the weight seem even greater and increases chances of snagging on low limbs) all of which make this the most uncomfortable option, lower power output which also fades with use and shorter runtimes. If you have a LBS that has loner/rental lights or a friend you can borrow one from I would encourage you to try a self-contained light helmet mounted and then your XP3 to see which you like best. Self-contained is doable but other than for testing I would always choose a front mounted lighthead and either a small 2 cell battery mounted to the back of the helmet or a larger battery in my pack.


I disagree with this. This what I use on my helmet. Low profile mount. Light weight (120 grams). And long enough battery life for an evening night ride.

https://www.cateye.com/intl/products/headlights/HL-EL461RC/

https://www.cateye.com/intl/products/parts/5341831N/

The mount comes with the light when you buy it.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> Ituo setup would work best for me but mainly because they perform better in very high temperatures that you would never see in Seattle. Other than that performance of Alpha/XS and XP2/XP3 setups is going to be similar in regards to output, adjustibility of beam pattern (optics). I'd think the main thing for you would be deciding whether your tint preference and better customer service of Action-LED-Lights was worth the extra cost for the Gloworm combo.
> Mole


Thanks!

Jim has been awesome so I'm happy to support him again and the neutral white works so much better with all the green around here. What about an XS on the helmet and X2 on the bars? Would an XS on the bars and helmet be overkill?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I don’t think it’s overkill. Mole says that higher lumen lights are more efficient when run on lower settings. Besides, you never know how much light you’ll need at higher speeds on tech trails. Go big or go home lol!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rock Climber said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Jim has been awesome so I'm happy to support him again and the neutral white works so much better with all the green around here. What about an XS on the helmet and X2 on the bars? Would an XS on the bars and helmet be overkill?


While for me an XS bar mounted might be overkill that may not be the case for you. If your sure you want at least one XS just buy it and try the XP3 bar mounted with the XS on the helmet and see what you think. You can also try your Alpha (W/W optic) on the bars with the XS/helmet by just ordering the W/W optic (if you don't already have one) along with the XS and try that setup. That way if the Alpha/XS setup is not enough and the dual triple setup is too much you'll have some first hand experience to help you decide whether you should get a X2 and save some money or order another XS and run it at a lower setting. Worst case you'll waste $8 on the Alpha optic but also have additional motivation to go out and ride more. Best case you may save the cost of an additional lighthead. Whatever way you end up going you'll have a better chance of getting the perfect setup for you.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> I disagree with this. This what I use on my helmet. Low profile mount. Light weight (120 grams). And long enough battery life for an evening night ride.


Hard to understand what you are disagreeing with about what MRMOLE said. The Cateye you linked is low power (400 lumen rating) so it can be sort of lightweight and it sits about as high as all other self-contained lights. Pretty much a match with what he wrote.

If a self-contained light is high output(900 lumen +), it either weighs a lot, typically 200+ grams so it can have enough battery to last a while at high output, or if it is less than 150 grams, it does not have enough battery to stay on high for long.

Most torch style lights like the Cateye can do away with the mount and be strapped directly to the helmet. That gets one a pretty low profile setup but may take a bit of fiddling around to get a good aim established. Periscope type lights can be mounted in a very nice low profile position.

I won't ride with a light on top of my helmet any more. Got one caught on a branch years ago and it nearly took me off the bike. Had a sore and strained neck for quite some time afterwards. If one lived where trails were very open and no overhanging trees or brush it would be OK.

As with so many things in MTB, what works in some places or for some users, is no good in other places or for other users.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to say, I was excited when the price dropped to $39.95 on the Wiz1 and ordered two. One of them was DOA. No matter what I tired, it just would not turn on (yes, I removed the little piece of paper inside between the battery and the light head). The light would flicker a bit when I was screwing the battery body onto the light head and that was it. Oh, there was also a large nick on the light. That went back to Amazon earlier this week.

On to the second Wiz1. It seemed to work okay, kind of. The charging indicator seems somewhat whacked out. I charged the light after unboxing and making sure it worked, an the light went from red to blue in about half an hour. I then played around with the light for 15 minutes or so, plugged it back in to be charged and this time it took near an hour and a half to turn blue - with a charger that can put out 4.8A to multiple ports (only the light was plugged in). Not what I was expecting.

Now, today, I run the light for five minutes on high on a helmet, and it shuts off. I turn it back on, lightly touch the power button after a minute (and I mean lightly, like you would touch skin with a feather), and it switches modes from high to low. I lightly touch the switch again (not click, not press, etc) and the light powers off.

At this point I have zero confidence in Ituo products and this light is also going back to Amazon. Bummer because I like the spot beam and tint. Ituo must have a bad batch of lights/switches out there - perhaps that is why they have dropped the price so much?

Oh, and what's with the light sliding back and forth a quarter inch in the mount even when "locked" in place?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

KingOfTheHill said:


> I have to say, I was excited when the price dropped to $39.95 on the Wiz1 and ordered two. One of them was DOA. No matter what I tired, it just would not turn on (yes, I removed the little piece of paper inside between the battery and the light head). The light would flicker a bit when I was screwing the battery body onto the light head and that was it. Oh, there was also a large nick on the light. That went back to Amazon earlier this week.
> 
> On to the second Wiz1. It seemed to work okay, kind of. The charging indicator seems somewhat whacked out. I charged the light after unboxing and making sure it worked, an the light went from red to blue in about half an hour. I then played around with the light for 15 minutes or so, plugged it back in to be charged and this time it took near an hour and a half to turn blue - with a charger that can put out 4.8A to multiple ports (only the light was plugged in). Not what I was expecting.
> 
> ...


The sale is because they are still in the research phase of releasing new products. I am certain they need people that frequent this forum more than ever. I suspect they will not be happy with your experience and hopefully will make it right with you. Before you write them a bad review on Amazon, which nobody would blame you if you did, send them an email at [email protected] and tell them your experience. I'm guessing they will send you new ones but having checked them for full functionality first. My friend has Ituo lights and has had zero issues. That stinks that you did, I'd be ticked myself. All of the above is just my opinion as I don't own any of their lights. Mr. Mole loves Ituo and I'm hoping he would support my advice.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> I have to say, I was excited when the price dropped to $39.95 on the Wiz1 and ordered two. One of them was DOA. No matter what I tired, it just would not turn on (yes, I removed the little piece of paper inside between the battery and the light head). The light would flicker a bit when I was screwing the battery body onto the light head and that was it. Oh, there was also a large nick on the light. That went back to Amazon earlier this week.
> 
> On to the second Wiz1. It seemed to work okay, kind of. The charging indicator seems somewhat whacked out. I charged the light after unboxing and making sure it worked, an the light went from red to blue in about half an hour. I then played around with the light for 15 minutes or so, plugged it back in to be charged and this time it took near an hour and a half to turn blue - with a charger that can put out 4.8A to multiple ports (only the light was plugged in). Not what I was expecting.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I got a Wiz1 right before you ordered yours (the $49.95 - $8 rebate deal) and luckily haven't had any problems with it but I'm sure that doesn't make you feel any better or restore your confidence in Ituo. I know things happen but 100% failure on multiple lights and I'd be a little bitter too :madman:. Glad you are able to send the lights back to Amazon and thanks for posting about this. I'm going to keep an eye on the Amazon reviews to see if anyone else has had similar problems. If rotating around the thumb screw a little is what you mean when you say sliding back and forth in the mount this is a common trait I've experienced with all my metal Gopro mounts. The tighter the tolerance between the male and female interface is the less pronounced it is and the solution is to tighten very snugly which can be hard to do with a thumb screw. Solid alunimum mounts just don't have enough flex unless their really torqued down hard and an allen bolt is a better retention choice but less convenient. Better luck with your next light purchase. 
Mole

***I agree with MrGT about sending Ituo an email (if you want to). They seem very motivated to re-establish themselves here on MTBR with a good reputation and I'm confident they'll do what they can to make you satisfied. With properly functioning lights and some time I'm sure your confidence in their products will improve.***


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you MrGT and MRMOLE for your thoughts on my post. At your recommendations, I have sent Ituo an email regarding the problems I encountered. The lights have been returned to Amazon but I would be happy to give Ituo another chance if they directly sell me a “tested for operation” Wiz1 at the same Amazon price.

Regarding the light sliding a quarter inch, it is not the gopro mount that moves. It is the light sliding back and forth in the quick release mount “tray” that has the small lever on the underside.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Please let us know how Ituo responds. Maybe they will comp you one for free based on your troubles!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Thank you MrGT and MRMOLE for your thoughts on my post. At your recommendations, I have sent Ituo an email regarding the problems I encountered. The lights have been returned to Amazon but I would be happy to give Ituo another chance if they directly sell me a "tested for operation" Wiz1 at the same Amazon price.


Glad to see you decided to follow MrGT's suggestion. I think in the long run you're going to be happy you did.



> Regarding the light sliding a quarter inch, it is not the gopro mount that moves. It is the light sliding back and forth in the quick release mount "tray" that has the small lever on the underside


OK, I see what your talking about now. The light and mount interface on my light is very tight and the only time I was putting enough force to make the light slide in the mount was when it was being mounted or removed from the slide mount. I've been dealing with some medical issues that have kept me off the bike since I got my Wiz1 and just handling the light and mount the fit was tight enough I didn't notice the mount play. Think I have a simple solution but will have to play with it and will post what I come up with.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> The Cateye you linked is low power (400 lumen rating) so it can be sort of lightweight and it sits about as high as all other self-contained lights. Pretty much a match with what he wrote.


It's 120 grams with battery and lasts for 3 hours on high. Plenty of time for a night ride. And it's a lot lower profile than headlights that mount on the helmet and use a battery pack and wires that you carry on your body.



> If a self-contained light is high output(900 lumen +), it either weighs a lot, typically 200+ grams so it can have enough battery to last a while at high output, or if it is less than 150 grams, it does not have enough battery to stay on high for long.


Don't need for a 900+ lumen on the helmet. Overkill.



> Most torch style lights like the Cateye can do away with the mount and be strapped directly to the helmet. That gets one a pretty low profile setup but may take a bit of fiddling around to get a good aim established. Periscope type lights can be mounted in a very nice low profile position.


Not a problem on my cateye. It rotates and locks in the mount.



> I won't ride with a light on top of my helmet any more. Got one caught on a branch years ago and it nearly took me off the bike. Had a sore and strained neck for quite some time afterwards. If one lived where trails were very open and no overhanging trees or brush it would be OK.


Duck!!! I won't ride without one. Just because the light on the bars is never pointed where you are looking and you miss trail features and crash!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> > Quote Originally Posted by Vancbiker View Post
> > The Cateye you linked is low power (400 lumen rating) so it can be sort of lightweight and it sits about as high as all other self-contained lights. Pretty much a match with what he wrote.
> 
> 
> It's 120 grams with battery and lasts for 3 hours on high. Plenty of time for a night ride. And it's a lot lower profile than headlights that mount on the helmet and use a battery pack and wires that you carry on your body.











Will take your word on the weight and the runtime seems to match but it's 200 to 300 lumen output for most of its runtime also matches Vanc's low power description (IMO). The last part of your comment here just isn't true.
























> > If a self-contained light is high output(900 lumen +), it either weighs a lot, typically 200+ grams so it can have enough battery to last a while at high output, or if it is less than 150 grams, it does not have enough battery to stay on high for long.
> 
> 
> Don't need for a 900+ lumen on the helmet. Overkill.


Of course your entitled to your opinion but you have to remember that the individual I was responding to in my post you disagreed with was looking for a helmet light to compliment a 2300 lumen XP3. Doubtful the beam from you 200-300 lumen light would even be visible used with a light with that kind of power.



> > Most torch style lights like the Cateye can do away with the mount and be strapped directly to the helmet. That gets one a pretty low profile setup but may take a bit of fiddling around to get a good aim established. Periscope type lights can be mounted in a very nice low profile position.
> 
> 
> Not a problem on my cateye. It rotates and locks in the mount.


Please refer back to the helmet mounting shots I posted earlier. Pretty sure Vanc was just trying to share a way for you to be able to mount your light lower.



> > I won't ride with a light on top of my helmet any more. Got one caught on a branch years ago and it nearly took me off the bike. Had a sore and strained neck for quite some time afterwards. If one lived where trails were very open and no overhanging trees or brush it would be OK.
> 
> 
> Duck!!! I won't ride without one. Just because the light on the bars is never pointed where you are looking and you miss trail features and crash!!


I think you've misunderstood what Vanc is saying. He rides with a helmet light, just not one mounted on the very top of his helmet.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

This is what I mean when I say low profile. 









Not self contained though. I use a battery pack in my jacket or jersey pocket. I don't like extra weight on my head since I'm old and my neck gets tired even without a light. At ~65 grams it is very tolerable. Dropping a battery in my jacket or jersey pocket does not bother me as much as putting more weight on the helmet.


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Thank you MrGT and MRMOLE for your thoughts on my post. At your recommendations, I have sent Ituo an email regarding the problems I encountered. The lights have been returned to Amazon but I would be happy to give Ituo another chance if they directly sell me a "tested for operation" Wiz1 at the same Amazon price.


Keep in mind that it's the chinese spring festival right now, so most of China is out celebrating for the next week  - so they might be slow replying.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1236630
> 
> 
> Will take your word on the weight and the runtime seems to match but it's 200 to 300 lumen output for most of its runtime also matches Vanc's low power description (IMO). The last part of your comment here just isn't true.
> ...


What 2S battery is that for your helmet...and where can i get one!?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

derek1387 said:


> What 2S battery is that for your helmet...and where can i get one!?


What light head are you matching it with?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

derek1387 said:


> What 2S battery is that for your helmet...and where can i get one!?


That's just a shot I keep on file to show a clean battery on helmet setup. I believe it belonged to a member named Scar. Look in the sticky (night riding photos) at the top of the Lights and Night riding page, post 21 and you can PM him. He makes lights so it's quite possible that battery is a custom setup.
Mole


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

mrgt said:


> what light head are you matching it with?


ituo wiz xp3


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

derek1387 said:


> ituo wiz xp3


Can't offer any advice here, don't own the Wiz XP3. I'm not aware of any 2 cell batteries with enough power to provide much runtime for a 3 LED light. Perhaps someone more versed in such specs could pipe in here..


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

As an update to my below post, Ituo has been amazingly responsive and has sent out new lights which should arrive in about a week. I would rate Ituo's customer service to be on par with what I have experienced with NiteRider and Light & Motion (fantastic every time).

I'm really looking forward to the lights and I will update in a couple of weeks after they arrive and I have had a chance to get a few rides in. For now, Ituo gets a big thumbs up and thank you from me. :thumbsup:



KingOfTheHill said:


> I have to say, I was excited when the price dropped to $39.95 on the Wiz1 and ordered two. One of them was DOA. No matter what I tired, it just would not turn on (yes, I removed the little piece of paper inside between the battery and the light head). The light would flicker a bit when I was screwing the battery body onto the light head and that was it. Oh, there was also a large nick on the light. That went back to Amazon earlier this week.
> 
> On to the second Wiz1. It seemed to work okay, kind of. The charging indicator seems somewhat whacked out. I charged the light after unboxing and making sure it worked, an the light went from red to blue in about half an hour. I then played around with the light for 15 minutes or so, plugged it back in to be charged and this time it took near an hour and a half to turn blue - with a charger that can put out 4.8A to multiple ports (only the light was plugged in). Not what I was expecting.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

KingOfTheHill said:


> As an update to my below post, Ituo has been amazingly responsive and has sent out new lights which should arrive in about a week. I would rate Ituo's customer service to be on par with what I have experienced with NiteRider and Light & Motion (fantastic every time).
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the lights and I will update in a couple of weeks after they arrive and I have had a chance to get a few rides in. For now, Ituo gets a big thumbs up and thank you from me. :thumbsup:


Glad to hear King. This is the result I hoped you'd get. This is what they need to do to get and keep customers. A company can have a great product but without support they lose value for me. I am getting a couple of the lights to try myself and expect a similar experience to yours. Let us know how this round works out for you.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Can't offer any advice here, don't own the Wiz XP3. I'm not aware of any 2 cell batteries with enough power to provide much runtime for a 3 LED light. Perhaps someone more versed in such specs could pipe in here..


Like you, I'm not much of a battery expert but I do own a XP3. Current draw in the highest mode is 3.5A so I would expect no more than an hour out of the best 18650 2 cell batteries. Of course the XP3 makes enough power you really seldom need to run it that hard and is actually pretty efficient when run at lower settings which would increase runtime.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Discount code expired 😥


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I received lights from Ituo a couple of days ago (a Wiz1 and an XP2) - played around with them on Monday, rode some with them yesterday evening (only an hour). These work properly so far and I'm quite pleased with the performance. Am looking forward to more rides with them. I'll post up a detailed opinion after more use.

Ituo came through and I thank them for it!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I have recently purchased the Wiz20 on Amazon and I have received the Wiz XP2/3 and Wiz1 for demo and review at no charge from Ituo. 
I was given a discount code for Ituo lights on Amazon and upon checking with a mod have permission to post it here.
I am not a sales person and will make no money. I am just a bicycle light geek that was generously given a few free lights to try and I am fully disclosing that information here.
The code is for 10% off and will be active for 30 days starting February 15th.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A3FMZY1EI1YTU6


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Thx Mole
> 
> Do you have one for the XP-3?


Ituo contacted me a couple of weeks ago about reviewing some of their lights and sent me a new Wiz20 & XP2 kit. Wiz20 is a slight upgrade from my version 1 light and the XP2 is just an exact duplicate of my XP2 with a aluminum mount but did provide me with a new battery so I could do this test for you. Output is nice and flat to 1:45 where it just shut off. 
Mole

Black line = XP3


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice, XP2 $98.95 after discount, free 2day shipping & no tax in California.



MrGT said:


> I was given a discount code for Ituo lights on Amazon and upon checking with a mod have permission to post it here. I am not a sales person and will make no money. The code is for 10% off and will be active for 30 days starting February 15th.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A3FMZY1EI1YTU6


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MrGT said:


> Can't offer any advice here, don't own the Wiz XP3. I'm not aware of any 2 cell batteries with enough power to provide much runtime for a 3 LED light. Perhaps someone more versed in such specs could pipe in here..


For the most part, true. However, no reason a two cell wouldn't work with an XP3 as long as you aren't using the maximum setting for too long ( no more than a couple minutes here or there ) and are using the programmable feature to custom set the modes you use the most so they give you the run time you need. That said I don't think I'd use a two cell with mine unless I had a custom two / 20700 cell set-up. Personally though I don't like mounting any batteries to my helmet due to the added weight / "sway effect", at least with the helmet I am using at the moment.

*@derek1387*....this is what you are looking for. Notice the end of the cable uses a threaded connector, perfect for the XP3. AFAIK, the Panasonics are the best that Hunk Lee has. He might have 20700 cells by now but you need to contact him to find out. I asked him about 20700's a year or so ago but he didn't carry those at the time. If he has them he should be able to build you what you want. Just remember to ask for threaded connector with the length of wire you need.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@derek1387*....this is what you are looking for. Notice the end of the cable uses a threaded connector, perfect for the XP3.


I ordered that battery and tracking shows the 20th for delivery. Will confirm compatibility when it arrives.
Mole


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Here are size comparisons of some Li-Ion packages -

18650 18mm diameter, 65.0mm height 
26650 26mm diameter, 65.0mm height 
20700 20mm diameter, 70.0mm height 
21700 21mm diameter, 70.0mm height

I used the 20700 format before is some packs. Seems that the vape "modders" prefer the 21700's as they currently more available. Not much increase in size from a 18650 vs 21700 but the capacity is noticeable. I have some Samsung INR21700-48G cells on order that are going to make a really nice 2 cell 4800mAh pack.









*****


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

scar said:


> Here are size comparisons of some Li-Ion packages -
> 
> 18650 18mm diameter, 65.0mm height
> 26650 26mm diameter, 65.0mm height
> ...


Scar,
Can you make and sell these 4800 two cell batteries that will fit Ituo XP2 with threaded end?


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried to see if a 20700 or 21700 battery fits into the wiz2. Looks like there might be some room for it to fit. I picked up a Wiz2. The price is just to good.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

caRpetbomBer said:


> Has anyone tried to see if a 20700 or 21700 battery fits into the wiz2. Looks like there might be some room for it to fit. I picked up a Wiz2. The price is just to good.


Safe to say it won't fit. First 2 numbers are the battery's diameter and last 3 are the length. For the battery to have proper contact at each end the length would have to be the same as the original battery (650 vs. 700).
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

caRpetbomBer said:


> Has anyone tried to see if a 20700 or 21700 battery fits into the wiz2. Looks like there might be some room for it to fit. I picked up a Wiz2. The price is just to good.


The newer batteries are likely too wide to fit inside the Wiz-2. If you had bought a Wiz-1 you might have been able to use the 20-21700 type cells. You would however have to make a shim out of some thin cardboard or foam so the cell wouldn't move around inside the casing. I've done this myself so I could use a 18650 cell if I felt the need to use a smaller cell. The 20-21700 cells would likely be longer that typical 18650 so in all likely-hood you wouldn't be able to screw the battery tube all the way. That said I don't think I'd try using one of those because one, the 18650 cells I own have near 3400mAh capacity ( and they work and fit fine when used with a shim inside the Wiz-1 ) and secondly the 26650 cells I own have near 5000mAh capacity.

Now what I'd like to see being sold is a replacement battery tube for some of the Convoy torches I own that would accommodate the larger 20-21700 type cells.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

There is a $15 off coupon on Amazon for the XP2 and XP3 lights going on right now, and you can combine it with the discount listed by MrGT below - makes the XP2 $83.95 and the XP3 $110.05

$10 coupon on the Wiz20 No coupons on the Wiz1 and Wiz2



MrGT said:


> I have recently purchased the Wiz20 on Amazon and I have received the Wiz XP2/3 and Wiz1 for demo and review at no charge from Ituo.
> I was given a discount code for Ituo lights on Amazon and upon checking with a mod have permission to post it here.
> I am not a sales person and will make no money. I am just a bicycle light geek that was generously given a few free lights to try and I am fully disclosing that information here.
> The code is for 10% off and will be active for 30 days starting February 15th.
> ...


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet, where do we find the $15 off coupon?


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

MrGT said:


> Sweet, where do we find the $15 off coupon?


The coupon comes up right from the link. You just need to check the box. Just ordered the XP2 to complement the XP3 I picked up (and love!) the XP3 I bought a couple weeks back.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

MrGT said:


> Sweet, where do we find the $15 off coupon?


The coupon shows up on the product page on Amazon. Just make sure you check the box to apply the coupon. Looks like you can use the coupon once per item per order, so if you want two XP3 lights with the discounts, you have to place two separate orders. If you want an XP2, an XP3 and a WIZ20, you could do it all in one order an all discounts would apply.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet!
If you are willing to take the time to do a review on Amazon I’m sure Ituo would be thrilled, if you haven’t already done so.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I ordered that battery and tracking shows the 20th for delivery. Will confirm compatibility when it arrives.
> Mole


As far as that Hunk Lee ebay battery goes it wasn't a perfect fit but with a little extra effort will screw together. 
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I just noticed that the Wiz1, Wiz2, and Wiz20 all went down in price. The Wiz1 and 2 went down $1 and the Wiz20 went down $10. Wiz20 when combined with the 10% is now around $80. Great deal for that light!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Upgrades*


Since this is a relative new thread and has attracted new owners and people interested in Ituo lights that may not have seen all the older threads I thought I'd post some of the more useful accessories/upgrades I've run across.

1) Vancbiker Gopro and bar mounts. Pictured are the new adapters I received today for my newest XP2 and Wiz20 + examples of his bar mounts. Larger finned mount does a good job of lowering the lights operating temperature and the lopro design also allows for a lower profile helmet mounting. Wiz20 doesn't really need any help staying cool and I'm sure most would prefer to retain the slide mount release system for this type of light but for those who choose to run the relative heavy Wiz20 off-roading frequently the simple adapter + bar mount will provide a more rugged bomb proof system. Added bonus to the bar mounts is horizontal adjustability.








GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights

2) Gloworm optics. Stock optics (top of picture) on all the Ituo lights are a spot beam which is fine if your needs require a narrow far reaching beam pattern. Gloworm wide angle (fluted elliptical) only widen the beam and are the best/most efficient option (IMO) to increase beam width since they don't waste output by shooting light upward out of the useful field of view like a traditional symetrical wide angle optic would. Gloworm spots do provide a slight increase in beam width and (initially) intensity over the stock optics but also retain most of their optical efficiency faaaaar longer than the cheaper stock optics do.








https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/wide-angle-optic-for-gloworm-x2-xs
https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic

3) My recently posted Hunk Lee 2 cell battery pack for those who don't want to run a long cable from their helmet to a remote battery in their pack or jersey pocket.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pana-sonic-NCR18650B-7-4V-3400mAh-Protected-Li-ion-battery-for-Bike-Light-2S1P-U/221320143805?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D56426%26meid%3D0c064f4a571b48b498a126dcbaca971f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dag%26sd%3D323473061735%26itm%3D221320143805&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

KingOfTheHill said:


> There is a $15 off coupon on Amazon for the XP2 and XP3 lights going on right now, and you can combine it with the discount listed by MrGT below


Down to 10% but still a great deal, ITUO Wiz-XP3 Cycling Headlight, 2300 Lumen


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Couldn't resist, XP2 for $80 delivered, and no tax?


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Going to order two of those action gloworm optics. Xp2 on the bars with them at first, with XP3 on the helmet. Then XP3 on the bars, with the two wide beams on the outside, and XP2 spots on top.

May spring for that hunk lee battery too. 

Are the upgraded mounts necessary? Are the new mounts included on the XP3 and XP2 still pretty fragile? Shouldn't have an issue with heat here in San Diego. When it's that hot I don't even ride.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Going to order two of those action gloworm optics. Xp2 on the bars with them at first, with XP3 on the helmet. Then XP3 on the bars, with the two wide beams on the outside, and XP2 spots on top.
> 
> May spring for that hunk lee battery too.
> 
> Are the upgraded mounts necessary? Are the new mounts included on the XP3 and XP2 still pretty fragile? Shouldn't have an issue with heat here in San Diego. When it's that hot I don't even ride.


New mounts are aluminum now so should be fine. Have fun playing around with the optics. Let us know how those setups work for you.
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

The new mounts are included and are metal. The small piece that the light slides into is still plastic - I don't see that breaking anytime soon though when used with an XP2 or 3. With a Wiz1 or 2, possibly because of the considerable extra weight.

I'm not crazy about the Ituo bar clamp, primarily because it's a bit large and busy for my taste. I understand why it is made the way it is, being quick release and multi bar size compatible, and it works well and feels like quality. I just like small and clean. I've been using my XP2 attached to a K-Edge mount.

Really like the XP2.



jdang307 said:


> Going to order two of those action gloworm optics. Xp2 on the bars with them at first, with XP3 on the helmet. Then XP3 on the bars, with the two wide beams on the outside, and XP2 spots on top.
> 
> May spring for that hunk lee battery too.
> 
> Are the upgraded mounts necessary? Are the new mounts included on the XP3 and XP2 still pretty fragile? Shouldn't have an issue with heat here in San Diego. When it's that hot I don't even ride.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Here's some different options I have and while one won't work with our Ituo's it's a nice solution for multiple bar sizes







Gloworm mount. Best at centering light in front of stem. vertically adjustable too




















Vancbiker mount. Strongest mount, horizontally adjustable, vertical adjustability (but negates horizontal adjustability) 




















Ituo mount














Bontrager Ion 1300 bar mount. Multiple clamp pivot positions, outboard for 35mm bars, inboard for 25.4 - 31.8 bars














All the mount together. Similar size but bar
clamping method and use of thumbscrews
affect area of space taken up.............................................................................My Helper













mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Doing what cats do best!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Latest Amazon XP3 price with all the discounts applied is *$92.95*.
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, is there a better deal on a good light out there? Prolly not. That's a smokin deal for a powerful light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Wow, is there a better deal on a good light out there? Prolly not. That's a smokin deal for a powerful light.


When I looked earlier today there were only 4 left so that great deal may be coming to an end soon. If anyone's interested I wouldn't waste any time before ordering, no telling if they will restock these.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> When I looked earlier today there were only 4 left so that great deal may be coming to an end soon. If anyone's interested I wouldn't waste any time before ordering, no telling if they will restock these.
> Mole


Last I looked there were 3 left!


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Only one now.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

One more sale till the new model comes out.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Now they’re back in stock, huh.

Anybody know anything about the new models coming in May?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Now they're back in stock, huh.
> 
> Anybody know anything about the new models coming in May?


I sent Ituo an email a couple of hours ago asking about both those things. Happy to share whatever I find out if/when they email me back.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you have Ituos email address?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Do you have Ituos email address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I asked the same question. See post #18 of this thread.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Amazon sale update*


1) Congratulations to anyone who got a XP3 for less than $100 but they are now listed as unavailable.

2) For the XP2 no more Amazon $10 off promotion but Ituo's 10% @ checkout is still in effect for a couple of days.

3) Wiz20 still shows $20 off Amazon promotion still active + 10% @ checkout so still very good deal on this light!

I did get a reply to the email I sent Ituo but unfortunately it was one of those (Chinese to English) where something got lost in the translation (in this case everything). 
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. M,

Question on the Gloworm optics for you - I purchased the ones you linked to from Action LED (the wide angle one) and while they fit in the white optic holder, I noticed a few things:

1. There is no channel around the optic for the o-ring that is used with the stock optic so I question how water resistant the light will be without the o-ring.

2. The wide angle gloworm optic fits more snug in the holder than the ituo one.

3. I can't get the optic holder to sit flush with the other optic holders when I have the Gloworm optic installed. I've tried every which way but it rests about .5 - .75 mm higher than the others so the light's faceplate won't go on correctly. I'm afraid to tighten it for fear of damaging the LED.

Any thoughts on how to get the optic to fit correctly?

Thanks!



MRMOLE said:


> Since this is a relative new thread and has attracted new owners and people interested in Ituo lights that may not have seen all the older threads I thought I'd post some of the more useful accessories/upgrades I've run across....
> 
> 2) Gloworm optics. Stock optics (top of picture) on all the Ituo lights are a spot beam which is fine if your needs require a narrow far reaching beam pattern. Gloworm wide angle (fluted elliptical) only widen the beam and are the best/most efficient option (IMO) to increase beam width since they don't waste output by shooting light upward out of the useful field of view like a traditional symetrical wide angle optic would. Gloworm spots do provide a slight increase in beam width and (initially) intensity over the stock optics but also retain most of their optical efficiency faaaaar longer than the cheaper stock optics do.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> correctly. I'm afraid to tighten it for fear of damaging the LED.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to get the optic to fit correctly?
> 
> Thanks!


 The emitter side of the white optic holder has a square hole that fits over the base of the emitter. If it's not aligned correctly the holder and optic will sit higher which is probably what is happening with your light. You need to spin the holder till it pops down into the lighthead (or over the emitter). This means the wide angle optic will have to be positioned so the ribs on the face of the optic are vertical so you may have to readjust the optic in the holder a couple of times. GW optics are slightly taller than the stock ones but should still be slightly recessed from the output end of the white holder and the o-ring should rest on the optic and be held in place by the top of the white holder. You shouldn't have to or try to force the bezel to go back together. If you do something is not right with the assembly.
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Copy/paste what they wrote in Chinese and I'll have my girl translate for us. (As long as it's Mandarin or Cantonese)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Copy/paste what they wrote in Chinese and I'll have my girl translate for us. (As long as it's Mandarin or Cantonese)


The email reply was in English but didn't make total sense and information in one sentence would be contradicted in the next. Usually it's pretty clear what they mean but not that message. 
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

The Wiz-XP3 and Wiz-20 I ordered Sunday just shipped and are scheduled to arrive tomorrow, woo hoo!

Taking your advice MOLE and will mount the XP3 on the lid as a high beam.* Wiz-20 will go on the bars as a mid range; will keep my BT40S on the One Armed Bandit attached to the deraileur post of my SWB recumbent as a stationary low beam.

Hoping not to get caught in any more drainage ditches, grr.

*Also ordered the 2S2P flat pack from KD: http://kaidomain.com/bike-lights-an...18650B-Rechargeable-18650-Li-ion-Battery-Pack (Thanks ledoman.) Will see how that works out if it ever gets here.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Mole. 

KOTH


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> The Wiz-XP3 and Wiz-20 I ordered Sunday just shipped and are scheduled to arrive tomorrow, woo hoo!
> 
> Taking your advice MOLE and will mount the XP3 on the lid as a high beam.* Wiz-20 will go on the bars as a mid range; will keep my BT40S on the One Armed Bandit attached to the deraileur post of my SWB recumbent as a stationary low beam.
> 
> ...


Well it looks like you picked the perfect time to buy!:thumbsup: Price jumped $20 on the Wiz20 and $30 on the XP2 this morning and of course XP3 is not currently available.
Would appreciate if you'd let us know when you get your KD battery. Very nice battery but actual receipt times have varied a lot so it's good to get an update every once in a while.
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

If anyone is on the fence about buying a Wiz1 or Wiz2, I'd jump on it today while the 10% discount through the link MrGT previously posted is still active. $31.45 for a Wiz1 and $35.95 for a Wiz2 is a heck of a deal. Yes, the Wiz1 was $1 less last week but still a heck of a good price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mpc/A3FMZY1EI1YTU6

When you take the price of the battery and mount alone into consideration (which can be used for other purposes), you're getting the light itself for not much money.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol, I just had to check this out.
Wiz2 about 34.xx$ + shipping 54.xx$ hahahah, hers a finger for amazon and its not thumb


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Shows free shipping for me. Two day delivery too (USA). What country are you asking it to be shipped to?



Sirius9 said:


> Lol, I just had to check this out.
> Wiz2 about 34.xx$ + shipping 54.xx$ hahahah, hers a finger for amazon and its not thumb


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Shows free shipping for me. Two day delivery too (USA). What country are you asking it to be shipped to?


Europe > Serbia.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeepers, was this a close out sale on all the rejects Amazon had left in stock of Ituo bike lights or what!?

Because not only did the Wiz XP3 I received come with a bad battery cable, but the power button on the lamp doesn't glow green as it properly should when connected to a fully charged, working battery pack.









Bar mount QR lever on my new Wiz20 is made of ABS plastic rather than the CNC aluminum it is supposed to be like the rest of the clamp. (Can see the difference with lever on XP3.









While Ituo is graciously sending me an XP2 to replace the bad battery pack on my XP3, am now waiting to hear back from them regarding these two other issues.

Otherwise, gotta admit these are the brightest bike lights I've ever had, each can easily compete with automotive headlights on Medium alone. When I turn them both up to High they outshine oncoming traffic. And on the trails they make the forest floor come alive with color - bleached dry grass swirled with fallen oak leaves, thin patches of new green shoots amid smatterings of crinkly red ginseng berries all took on rich warm tones as if bathed in sunshine. Used only to ride at night because I had too, now actually look forward to it.

Still am pretty miffed at receiving factory seconds regardless of sale price.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

andychrist said:


> Jeepers, was this a close out sale on all the rejects Amazon had left in stock of Ituo bike lights or what!?
> 
> Because not only did the Wiz XP3 I received come with a bad battery cable, but the power button on the lamp doesn't glow green as it properly should when connected to a fully charged, working battery pack.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is pretty lame for sure. Hopefully they will make it right for you and also hopefully they will use your feedback to make a better product going forward. There were several shortcomings in these lights to go along with the really nice qualities they possess. Their quality control seems nearly non existent based on how many issues people have had. It's up to Ituo to step up their game if they want to attract and keep customers.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I think Ituo is going through some growing pains. I posted a while back about the problems I had with two Wiz1 lights (my first Ituo lights) and emailed Ituo at the recommendation of two fellow MTBR members. They were awesome and sent me a Wiz1 and an XP2 at no charge and those lights have worked fantastic so far. 

I subsequently bought two XP2 lights through amazon and the gasket/o-ring where the cable exits the light head came damaged on one light. I don’t know if it was missed at the factory or if the clamp or something else in the box damaged it while in transit but it couldn’t be repaired. I did notify Ituo of the issue and they responded quickly. Unfortunately I had to return that light. 

I then bought two XP3 lights (wife and kids also ride) and one battery would only last an hour on high, and again Ituo responded quickly and has sent out a replacement XP2 kit as the XP3 is no longer available. Also, two Wiz2 lights I recently bought are working properly without problems. Would be good for Ituo’s bottom line if they had replacement parts available in USA instead of shipping out complete light kits when only one thing needs to be replaced, but I’m not complaining 

With all the above said, I have had four problems, one of which I can not say was a QC problem (the gasket/o-ring). Every time I have had a problem, Ituo has had stellar customer service, but that doesn’t excuse the problems the lights have had. While I don’t know how many lights have been sold to come up with an accurate failure/defect percentage, based on my experience it needs to improve for Ituo to succeed, and I really hope they do. 

About the lighthead button not illuminating green, all of mine only illuminate for a few seconds upon initially connecting the head and battery, and then only remain constantly on while the light is on. In the pictures andychrist provided, the light is off so I wouldn't expect to see the button glowing.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> About the lighthead button not illuminating green, all of mine only illuminate for a few seconds upon initially connecting the head and battery, and then only remain constantly on while the light is on. In the pictures andychrist provided, the light is off so I wouldn't expect to see the button glowing.


No the green charge indicator on mine is totally dead, doesn't light up for even a split second when I power on the lamp. Didn't snap a pic of that because even on Low the beams from the TIRs are too bright for my camera to concurrently capture the status of the button's LED.

And my messages to Ituo have been returned undeliverable, even though they explicitly told me I could contact them through the email address printed in the instruction manual. :madmax:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> -And my messages to Ituo have been returned undeliverable, even though they explicitly told me I could contact them through the email address printed in the instruction manual. :madmax:


Definitely seems to be more problems with the Amazon Ituo lights than what I've experienced in the past. Considering the highly discounted prices the fact that they have quickly taken care of the problems to this point has seemed acceptable to me as long as the quality control problems of the current lights is improved upon in the future. Undeliverable messages is pretty scary though considering their brief exit from the market a couple of years ago. I currently have 6 of their lights with no problems so easy for me to be more optimistic but we'll have to see how this all plays out.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the XP2 package as replacement for the XP3 bad battery cable arrived today and it all seems to be basically okay, maybe still a bit fiddley connection with the charger but I can deal with that. So now I've got Ituo's XP3 on the lid, their XP2 and Wiz20 on the bars, and the original NiteRider BT40S mounted to the frame of my all-terrain recumbent cargo bike (with mountain gearing.) Waiting for my Double Clamp Handlebar Extender to come in so as to have greater clearance for my knees, but the setup is still pretty good as is.

Five Front Lights by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Still haven't heard back from Ituo regarding the plastic QR on the Wiz20. A shame because I really wanted to buy another but if replacement parts are unavailable then no dice.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Was in the mid 40ºs tonight so went for a 45 minute spin and just as I turned in to my driveway the new replacement battery from the XP2 pack Ituo sent me and that I was using with my XP3 on the bars went dead (had charged it all the way before going out). Wiz20 which I’d run on High most of the ride still lit blue at the switch although it had obviously powered down some, because at that point it was little brighter than on Medium. New KD 4-cell flat pack in my Dockers flap pocket powering the XP2 on the lid was still in the green zone too but then I’d only been running that lamp on Low because I couldn’t take the glare in the cockpit.

Fortunately the lamps all still work (save for the non-functioning charge indicator on the XP3) and I purchased enough spare batteries to get by so figure am still pretty much ahead. But I certainly wont be buying any more external setups from Ituo, that’s for sure.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Well the XP2 package as replacement for the XP3 bad battery cable arrived today and it all seems to be basically okay, maybe still a bit fiddley connection with the charger but I can deal with that.
> .





> Received my XP3 yesterday evening and the lamp itself seems to be top notch so far. Unfortunately the battery pack that came with it has a faulty cable - when flexed around its female connector the circuit gets interrupted so have to fiddle with it to charge and there's no guarantee it will even go/stay on during a ride.


Any possibility the charger might be the problem? I know someone else had a weak battery too so likely the battery is the problem but wouldn't hurt to try charging with a different charger. If the battery is bad it might be possible to splice the connector from the new weak battery onto the first one hoping the cells from that one are in better condition.



> Still haven't heard back from Ituo regarding the plastic QR on the Wiz20. A shame because I really wanted to buy another but if replacement parts are unavailable then no dice


To the best of my knowledge the Wiz20 doesn't come with an aluminum mount (listed as machined POV material) + my recently acquired Wiz20 has the shiny QR lever like yours so I'm thinking that's the way there supposed to come.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried different chargers with both battery packs and that didn’t seem to make any difference, Mole. When I recharged the pack with my MJ-6012 after I got home the indicator turned green after just a couple hours (full charging time is like what, 5hr?) Reconnected it and the indicator lit red again for only a brief while. So maybe the cable on this one is weak too, either where it connects to the socket or the battery. But in any case the replacement pack is just as unreliable and the fact that the charge indicator on my XP3 power button doesn’t work at all leaves me in the dark. 

Fortuanately I do have a number of TrustFire 4 and 6 cell cases with the built-in charge status LEDs and like two dozen spare Pannies that I can use in place of the Ituo pack. Just that the TF is kind of a PITA the way the Velcro bands work and of course no soft neoprene cover like on the Ituo. Oh and also possess three XTAR VC4s plus just ordered a couple 2.5A MS chargers from Action-LED Lights, they’re specifically designed for 6-cell. Am also lucky in that I’ve no desire to reprogram the brightness levels in my XP3 — from what I understand to do that you kinda need feedback from the LEDs in the power button which again, on mine were DOA. 

Yeah the QR lever on the Wiz20 is clearly different from the rest of the clamp, appears to be molded plastic rather than machined. Guess they could both be the same POM, can see why the lever would have been injected as it is more curvatious than the rest of the mount, which is flat on the sides. At least once my dual handlebar extenders and shims come in this weekend I can replace the plastic Wiz20 clamp with an aluminum Go Pro from the XP that I’m currently using on the lid. So that valuable part won’t be wasted and I needn’t worry about fiddling with the plastic QR on the Wiz20’s clamp all the time, can just use the GP thumbscrew to adjust its angle on the bars of which ever bike I have it on. Whew!

Thanks for the help Mole.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

And my messages to Ituo have been returned undeliverable, even though they explicitly told me I could contact them through the email address printed in the instruction manual. :madmax:[/QUOTE]

[email protected]?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> [email protected]?


Yep.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I just sent a message and it went through fine.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I just sent a message and it went through fine.


Did you get a reply from them?

Because I emailed Ituo twice at that address and both messages got returned later.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

andychrist said:


> Did you get a reply from them?
> 
> Because I emailed Ituo twice at that address and both messages got returned later.


Not yet, being in China I typically wake up to a reply.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> $42 with all it's features (750+ lumens, 3 hr. high mode runtime, programmable presets, Gopro mount compatible, new aluminum mount) ended up being too good a deal for me to pass up as a backup light upgrade. New aluminum mount had a lot to do with justifying the purchase since I recommend Ituo lights frequently. New mount looks good and should eliminate the problem that accounted for the majority of warranty issues with the pre 2018 models. Off the bike currently with some medical issues but hope to get to try the Wiz1 soon.
> 
> View attachment 1234727
> 
> ...


Finally getting a chance to get a couple of rides in with this light (Wiz1). Shining the light on walls around the house didn't leave me expecting much. Narrow round hot spot with pretty wide but dim spill that I didn't think would even show up much when in actual use. Impressions were spot on for light trails and faster speeds on paved surfaces but at slower cruising around speeds the spill proved pretty effective at illuminating what was around the front of the bike. Not the best characteristics for a performance light but for the "very well equipped utility light" that this is, adequate power and usable beam pattern are more than acceptable since this light is all about usefulness and long runtimes. Adding the elliptical lens cover pictured eliminates the spill and horizontally widens the hot spot considerably making the Wiz1 a much better off road bar light but I've not yet decided if I like it better than the stock glass cover for street/MUP use since it cuts down throw a bit. So maybe not the most exciting light but if your looking for a commuter/MUP light and need long runtimes I can't think of a better suited light and a better bargain at it's current $40 price.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm an owner of two Wiz20 lights. One of them (purchased in 2017) drains the batteries when it's just sitting there and not turned on.

I contacted Ituo about it, using the e-mail listed above, and a free replacement is on the way.

Good work Ituo.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well my email to Ituo was returned for the third time.









Nor have I received a reply via Amazon.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

andychrist said:


> Well my email to Ituo was returned for the third time.
> 
> View attachment 1244039
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of anyone else this has happened to. What email client are you sending through? I sent through gmail just fine. Try a different email server maybe?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I haven't heard of anyone else this has happened to. What email client are you sending through? I sent through gmail just fine. Try a different email server maybe?


I don't think it has anything to do with my mail server (I'm on iCloud), it looks to me like the message has been returned manually, that is an option on some mail clients. When I have gotten mail legitimately returned before it came from mailer daemon with an entirely different text. Other reason I am so suspicious is that Ituo has not responded to my inquiries through Amazon either, although it stated that seller had two days to respond and it's been well past that.

Anyway I think I can repair the XP3 battery pack that had the defective cable, ordered some leads from Hunk Lee and a bunch of additional soldering equipment and repair tape through Amazon. Have no idea what I can do to salvage the XP2 pack with the short run time other than to cannibalize it for the individual cells and maybe transfer the nice silicone/neoprene case to the BAK pack that came with my BT40S which is looking kinda shabby.

Also jerry-rigged an admittedly cumbersome fix for the dead battery level indicator. First, took a a TrustFire 6 cell battery back with the built-in charge status LEDs and secured it to the stem where I can keep an eye on the readout. Next attached a Y cable between the TF and XP3, added in my spare BT40S with the four stage indicator LEDs mounted to a handle bar extender so it sits right above the stem. That way I have two options for monitoring the battery level as well as a supplemental soft spot for the bars, which both rounds out/bolsters the overall beam and allows me to run the XPs lower and cooler (though haven't found overheating to be a problem with them yet, while it is still so cold here at night.)

Should also note that when I went to switch out the optics on the replacement XP2 Ituo sent me, found that the silicone rings were not uniformly seated inside their bezels but stretched out irregularly beyond their boundaries. Have no idea how that could have happened during assembly at the factory as once I released them from where they had been caught under the plate they contracted right into their proper position. (And replacement elliptical lenses work a charm, thanks for asking.)

No problems to report with my Wiz20, keeping my fingers crossed. Though have to say am not a fan of the optics and emitter bin in all of my Ituo lights, too noticeable of a hot spot and sorta sickly greenish tinge when compared with any of the NW lights I've from Kaidomain and GearBest (though perhaps a match with the original BT40S from NiteFighter). Not that big of a deal out on the road, where the incredible output of all the Ituo lights makes up for such minor shortcomings.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Send from a different e-mail address. It's definitely something on your end.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Still doesn’t explain why my repeated enquiries through Amazon have not gotten any response from the seller either. 

Anyway I tried sending from another email address and through cellular rather than fiber, will see what happens.

At least I’ve come up with working (if convoluted) solutions for my XPs little snafus and am enjoying night riding again so am not gonna work myself into a lather over this. Oh and managed to solder a new lead from the female end of an extension cable onto the XP3 pack, just waiting now for delivery on some amber tail light repair tape to patch the original yellow shrink wrap where I had to cut it open to access the contacts on the protection circuit. Don’t know what I can do to fix the XP2 battery pack with the 45 minute run time, guessing that either one pair of cells is disconnected/imbalanced, or else there is a flaw in the board. Any ideas, guys?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

If you can get in contact with Ituo ask them to send you a new one. I contacted them at the e-mail address above and told them that one of my Wiz20 lights was draining the battery when it's not even turned on. They responded the next day and said the would send me a new light. No questions asked. And it arrived a week after I received the email from them.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well they already sent me a free XP2 to replace the bad battery cable on my XP3. But that had a wonky battery too and they are still OOS on the XP3, so no way to get one with a working “Battery level indication.” Again, pairing the XP3 with any other working lamp on a Y-cable sorta solves that problem, as well as running it from a TrustFire battery case with those status LEDs. Just that I shouldn’t have to do that. Not to mention I’ve spent over $40 so far on supplies to repair the battery — though I’ll certainly have enough left over to fix up all my old spare packs as well.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Andychrist, you could always just return the XP3 if you are within the Amazon return period.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Andychrist, you could always just return the XP3 if you are within the Amazon return period.


I don't want to return it, I love the XP3. Problem right now is really only that the charge indicator doesn't work, which I've kinda taken care of and have already replaced the battery pack. Would have originally returned for exchange but they were and still are completely out of stock on this model.

Anyway my recent email to [email protected] from a different server and ISP was just returned again so am _pretty_ sure now they are doing this manually (my former email client had such a feature, Return to Sender.)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> I don't want to return it, I love the XP3. Problem right now is really only that the charge indicator doesn't work, which I've kinda taken care of and have already replaced the battery pack. Would have originally returned for exchange but they were and still are completely out of stock on this model.


I don't blame you, I would rather have the setup you ended up with than 1 perfect XP3 kit. At this point there's no indication Ituo even plans on restocking the XP3's.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Better Opics?*


I pretty much always change to Gloworm optics in all my lights if possible (XP3 is only exception) so thought I'd go through the benefits and cost in case some of you new Ituo owners are interested. I tested my new Wiz20 with both the stock (leddna) optics and Gloworm spots on my lux meter whcih showed a 3% advantage in estimated lumens and 6% for max lux by changing to the Gloworms. Not much difference but along with the higher readings the GW optics also widened the beam slightly and from my experience the stock optics will loose about 10% efficiency over the first few rides where as the GW's will remain as new for about 2 yrs (because of better quality materials) making the difference greater. Still 13% output increase is not going to be all that noticeable but if you look at it like you can run the light set 1 or 2 settings down and get the same amount of light that would give you 13 to 26 minutes of extra runtime which probably makes the extra $15 more justifiable for most of us. Certainly not needed but an inexpensive and easy to do way of increasing the efficiency of your light.
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> (XP3 is only exception)


Why _didn't_ you swap out the optics in your XP3 for the Gloworms, Mole?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Why _didn't_ you swap out the optics in your XP3 for the Gloworms, Mole?


Beam quality! I like the sharp cutoff of the stock optics better for viewing areas at distance but on the lower output lights like the XP2/Wiz20 not enough to offset the advantage of a wider beam/more throw/more overall power of the GW spots. Extra power and throw of the stock XP3 is beyond the useful limit (for me) so sharper cutoff at edge of beam is more to my liking. Personal preference affected by my eyes and the trails I typically ride.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Mole, by any chance have you checked your new Wiz20 for battery drain? 

Because although Ituo swears they’ve corrected the problem, mine self discharges pretty quickly if I keep the cells inside with the back cover in place. 

That makes all three Ituo lamps I’ve received defective in some way.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Indicator pink after two days from full charge*

Also Wiz20 doesn't seem to be charging properly over Micro USB either, after a few hours case felt warm but cells were still only around 3.7V. Dunno where they started at but indicator was pink so below 20% and again, had been fully charged just a couple days ago. Know someone else had reported similar problem, his Wiz20 would not charge cells at all after a while.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Mole, by any chance have you checked your new Wiz20 for battery drain?
> 
> Because although Ituo swears they've corrected the problem, mine self discharges pretty quickly if I keep the cells inside with the back cover in place.
> 
> That makes all three Ituo lamps I've received defective in some way.





> Also Wiz20 doesn't seem to be charging properly over Micro USB either, after a few hours case felt warm but cells were still only around 3.7V. Dunno where they started at but again, had been fully charged just a couple days ago. Know someone else had reported similar problem, his Wiz20 would not charge cells at all after a while.


I just checked my newest Wiz20 and after sitting several days it still shows blue when turned on. I always top the charge off before using my self-contained lights so possible it is discharging some. That's a known problem that Ituo (or amazon) should warranty. Hopefully since they still have stock on the Wiz20's you'll be able to get a replacement. Also I'll keep an eye on my light to see if it continues to hold a charge.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah well my Wiz20 seemed to be working fine and holding its charge the first two weeks or so Mole, only today did I notice it had gone all kerflooey. Would really like to get a working unit but with the luck I’ve had with Ituo seems there is just no quality control there, and if I exchange this one it’s all too likely the replacement will fail as well. So guess I’ll just have to return it for refund.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Yeah well my Wiz20 seemed to be working fine and holding its charge the first two weeks or so Mole, only today did I notice it had gone all kerflooey. Would really like to get a working unit but with the luck I've had with Ituo seems there is just no quality control there, and if I exchange this one it's all too likely the replacement will fail as well. So guess I'll just have to return it for refund.


If I had all the problems you've had with these lights I'm sure I'd feel the same way.
Mole


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

I just got a refund from the 2 ITUO Wiz 2 lights. Oh well thanks lol
Reason for refund: Export fee reduced

Here's the breakdown of your refund for this item:

Import Fee Deposit Refund: CAD6.44


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Final Close Out?*



I got and email from Ituo with some new prices that are low enough that may make these lights worth taking a risk on (considering the problems some had with the "old stock" Amazon items they had left).



> Ituo International will hold a final clear out for all ituo lights on Amazon.
> 
> The price will be listed as below:
> 
> ...


Problems I know of were only battery related with the XP2's and $30 will get you a great "Hunk Lee" 6800 4 cell with Panasonic cells so very nice 1500 lumen light with an OK bar mount and super nice very low profile helmet mount that are both Gopro style for $90 total ($80 if you go with Lee's 3400 2 cell for helmet use).

Wiz20 main problem has been parasitic battery drain when stored. Doesn't effect lights performance but will always need to be charged before use or have batteries removed after charging.

Since it sounds like Ituo may be getting out of the light business I wouldn't trust they will honor any warranty issues so it's probably worth reading this whole thread before deciding whether it's worth taking the risk on these lights.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Mole, I know from experience that the Wiz20 cant be run while charging from an external USB power bank but forget, does it work from USB when its batteries are removed? TIA.

P.S. I was able to resolder one of the bad battery packs from the Wiz20 with a threaded lead from Hunk Lee, perfectly compatible with Ituo’s screw connector and it works fine now. The other pack with the 90 minute run time, guess I’ll cannibalize for which ever cells test okay.

P.P.S: Looks like there’s a coupon for an additional $10 off each of those lights right now.

Shame about Ituo, great lights but terrible quality control.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Mole, I know from experience that the Wiz20 cant be run while charging from an external USB power bank but forget, does it work from USB when its batteries are removed? TIA.


I never tried, don't believe they ever claimed the usb port was for anything other than charging the batteries while not in use.



> P.S. I was able to resolder one of the bad battery packs from the Wiz20 with a lead from Hunk Lee and it works fine now. The other one, with the 90 minute run time, guess I'll cannibalize for which ever cells test okay.
> 
> P.P.S: Looks like there's a coupon for an additional $10 off each of those lights right now.
> 
> Shame about Ituo, great lights but terrible quality control.


Glad to hear you were able to salvage one of those batteries. I've had excellent luck with reliability on the Ituo lights but it's pretty clear the QC on those Amazon lights slipped quite a bit from the ones I got 3 yrs. ago. I got another email from Ituo later this morning that said there was still a chance they may bring out some new lights in the near future but not going to hold my breath. If they do come out with something new hopefully OC/performance will more closely match what they had with the original release lights.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I never tried, don't believe they ever claimed the usb port was for anything other than charging the batteries while not in use.
> 
> Mole


Yeah well when I inquired with Ituo whether the Wiz20 could run while charging over USB they said yes but that turned out not to be the case. Do remember though that I tried it with the batteries removed and the light did come on but forget whether that was only in programming/flashing mode. Because if I knew that the Wiz could function normally when powered over USB I'd buy one again and run it from a TrustFire 6-cell case/power-bank while simultaneously connecting my XP2 (swapped out with dual ellipticals) to the Magicshine style cable. Reason being that I really preferred the beam pattern on the Wiz20 over that of the XP2/3 for road riding on my commuter, cut-off throws more light downward.

Thanks again Mole.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> . Reason being that I really preferred the beam pattern on the Wiz20 over that of the XP2/3 for road riding on my commuter, cut-off throws more light downward.
> 
> Thanks again Mole.


Difference in beam shape is caused by the shape of each lights bezel which are interchangeable. Wish I knew more about 3D image reproductions, it's probably possible to get something workable made to attach to your XP2.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Difference in beam shape is caused by the shape of each lights bezel which are interchangeable.
> Mole


Yeah I know that but Ituo doesn't sell the bezels separately. I jerry-rigged something for my Yinding to mimic that function but it was kinda crude and now one of the screws from the faceplate has gone missing, grr.

Yinding with Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr



MRMOLE said:


> it's probably possible to get something workable made to attach to your XP2.
> Mole


Well with the ellipticals I've got installed in my XP2, I don't think the Wiz20 bezel would provide much if any additional value as the beam is already shortened. But I'd willingly replace or at least supplement the unmodified XP3 with a working Wiz20 on my commuter just for the cutoff beam, it seems to be most efficient for road riding. On the trail of course it's good to have some light pointing upwards as well but I've got a stash of like a dozen lamps that do that anyway.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

So just a quick chime in here. I've also had an issue w/ the program mode but Ituo sent a new light. However, after 3 uses of the light the cord is split at the light and starting to come out. And I've been ultra gentle w/ the light. 3 uses. I haven't sent an email to Ituo as at this point I'm just gonna chalk this off to a great light that I really like but cheap quality as per the other inexpensive Chinese lights. I guess there's a reason a DiNotte or Glowworm, etc etc all cost more. You get what you pay for. I still like the light and the beam and brightness but it is what it is.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm really tempted by these prices - if a light didn't work correctly, it could be returned to Amazon during the first 30 days. After that, I really do think you're on your own.

I've grown to love the XP-2 on my early morning commute - run it near max brightness for the first half hour (darkest roads) and then knock it down to half power for the next half hour and then switch it to flashing. I really don't think I need more than three XP-2 and two XP-3 lights though - even with the family also riding.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Update to the prices Mr. Mole posted. 

If you select the Ituo XP2, check the $10 coupon and scroll down to see an option to add a Wiz1, Wiz2 or Wiz20 with a 20% discount. If you select to add a Wiz20 to your XP2 order, make sure you also click on the Wiz20 $10 coupon. Looks like these extra discounts are one time use per light type.

So, you can buy an XP2 and a Wiz1 or Wiz2 for $65.91 after discounts or an XP2 and a Wiz20 for $79.91 after all discounts.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

To all those concerned about Ituo honoring the warranty, I was told from the company that they have stock in China and not to worry, warranties will be honored.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> So just a quick chime in here. I've also had an issue w/ the program mode but Ituo sent a new light. However, after 3 uses of the light the cord is split at the light and starting to come out. And I've been ultra gentle w/ the light. 3 uses. I haven't sent an email to Ituo as at this point I'm just gonna chalk this off to a great light that I really like but cheap quality as per the other inexpensive Chinese lights. I guess there's a reason a DiNotte or Glowworm, etc etc all cost more. You get what you pay for. I still like the light and the beam and brightness but it is what it is.


I love Gloworm lights myself but they are also made in China! And I have had to send back my lights to Action LED for a broken internal wire and a completely bent plug. Seems as though quality control is an issue regardless of how much you spend. Hopefully whatever company it is will at least back up their warranty.


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

I think I tried to install the mount backwards and now it won't release. Did I read somewhere that this was an issue? Damn manual wasn't very clear. XP2


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

jdang307 said:


> I think I tried to install the mount backwards and now it won't release. Did I read somewhere that this was an issue? Damn manual wasn't very clear. XP2


I'm glad I'm not the only one! Both my XP2 and XP3 are now permanently mounted....at least until I can figure it out. On the upside, it's the only flaw I've personally experienced with these lights.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Just take a paper clip and push out the metal pin, taking care not to let the little spring eject out of sight.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MrGT said:


> To all those concerned about Ituo honoring the warranty, I was told from the company that they have stock in China and not to worry, warranties will be honored.


Will be interesting to see if they do. I've helped a large number of folks convert their Ituo lights to GoPro mounting because they could not get their broken OEM bar mounts replaced under warranty.

Shame they can't get their act together. When they first hit the market, I had an opportunity to have a close look at one to measure for the design of a GoPro adapter. It seemed a really nice product and most that got in on the early production versions found them to be really good lights for the money.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Will be interesting to see if they do. I've helped a large number of folks convert their Ituo lights to GoPro mounting because they could not get their broken OEM bar mounts replaced under warranty.
> 
> Shame they can't get their act together. When they first hit the market, I had an opportunity to have a close look at one to measure for the design of a GoPro adapter. It seemed a really nice product and most that got in on the early production versions found them to be really good lights for the money.


I guess I've been lucky not to have had any issues other than the original brittle plastic mounts (XP2/XP3) with the 6 Ituo lights I currently have. I'm also lucky enough to have one of the Amazon XP2's from a couple of months ago along with my original that I've had for over 3 yrs. now (the one you saw). Comparing the two lights side by side it's impossible for me to tell any difference as far as performance and quality of the build components. Assembly quality between production runs can vary considerably but is easily fixed and hopefully what's responsible for the Amazon Ituo's poorer reliability record. Higher risk of having problems definitely exists but is far less likely than ending up with a great light for dirt cheap prices with worst case of being able to send the light back through Amazon. My Ituo experience has earned them enough good karma points that I still hope they end up bring out some new lights in the future. Till then my best option for hot summer rides (when the doctors let me ride again) is still my XP2 & XP3 with Vancbiker finned gopro mounts.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

By far the Wiz20 was the light with users switching to GoPro mounting due to broken OEM mounts. Combining the ones I sold while trying to help RAKC weather the ITUO blowup and ones sold to folks seeing the various forum threads regarding Ituo, it is well over a hundred Wiz20 to GoPro conversions.

Since the XP series are GoPro compatible anyway, if someone had a bar mount break they could just buy any good GoPro mount and be back riding. Most folks buying an adapter for XP series were looking for improved heat management or lower mounting profile.

I sometime wonder about the wild fluctuations in QC on the Chinese bike stuff. When I was modding the "out front" clone GoPro mounts I never got the same thing twice. One order would be great with all parts nice. Another order would have a mix of good, OK, and bad. Twice I got orders where 75% were bad.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Since the XP series are GoPro compatible anyway, if someone had a bar mount break they could just buy any good GoPro mount and be back riding. * Most folks buying an adapter for XP series were looking for improved heat management or lower mounting profile*.


That would be me. The main reason I prefer these lights over my Gloworms is that they work better with your Gopro mounts and while the Gloworms my have some nicer features and actually output a bit more light when its hot out the situation is reversed with the GW's continuously operating in their linear thermal protection mode and visually making noticeably less output.
Mole


----------



## MizzrBear (Jan 10, 2019)

*Still running*



MRMOLE said:


> Since it sounds like Ituo is getting out of the light business I wouldn't trust they will honor any warranty issues so it's probably worth reading this whole thread before deciding whether it's worth taking the risk on these lights.
> Mole


I emailed and asked Ituo if they're closing operations. They said no, just clearing out amazon stock, they're still in business and developing new products!


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

andychrist said:


> Just take a paper clip and push out the metal pin, taking care not to let the little spring eject out of sight.


Sweet. Thanks. So frustrating but then, a mountain lion just took a swipe at a few people so no night riding for a little while for me. Unless I ride with someone faster and slower .


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

This clearance was too much to resist. I bought an XP2 and Wiz1 to complement my XP3, purchased when that one initially came out. 

The Wiz1 arrived today. Seems like a nice light. Good build, programmable, removable 26650 battery, 800 lumens claimed. Smaller and heavier than I expected. The beam is quite narrow with limited spill. Ideal for my fast road bikes and maybe a helmet spot, but definitely not as a bar light off-road. It's brighter and warmer in color than my Cygolight Metro Plus 800 and illuminates perhaps 30% less area. 

A few details detract. The charging micro-USB cable, while of good quality, is too big to fit snug against the light body. The light charges anyway. The small attachment that allows the light to be GoPro-compatible is still plastic. I haven't had any issues with this part on my XP3. 

The GoPro bar mount is another story. It looks like a metal replica of my XP3's plastic mount (which broke shortly after purchase). Heavy, strong, but unfortunately not any good. The latch has so little friction that, once affixed to the bar, it springs open at the slightest touch. Perhaps some DIY abrasion can fix this. The plastic was so sticky (when it worked) that this wasn't a problem. 

For a $15 or whatever impulse buy, I'm happy, if not thrilled. TBD on the XP2.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MizzrBear said:


> I emailed and asked Ituo if they're closing operations. They said no, just clearing out amazon stock, they're still in business and developing new products!


To be fair I edited the post you quoted to read "Ituo may be getting out of the light business". Correct meaning can sometimes get lost in the translation when communication by email with China but statements like "other business plans" and "we may not be selling lights for the next half a year" leave me a bit skeptical, especially considering the way they exited the market a few yrs. ago. I love these lights and am happy to recommend them so hope they do release the new versions but if not I see no reason to expect things won't go down like they did the last time.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

alexdi said:


> The Wiz1 arrived today. Seems like a nice light. Good build, programmable, removable 26650 battery, 800 lumens claimed. Smaller and heavier than I expected. The beam is quite narrow with limited spill. Ideal for my fast road bikes and maybe a helmet spot, but definitely not as a bar light off-road. It's brighter and warmer in color than my Cygolight Metro Plus 800 and illuminates perhaps 30% less area.
> .


Have you actually got to ride with the Wia1? I thought the same thing about the beam being pretty narrow but found the spill to be wider than expected when riding. Spill worked pretty good on paths but still too dim for trails.



> The GoPro bar mount is another story. It looks like a metal replica of my XP3's plastic mount (which broke shortly after purchase). Heavy, strong, but unfortunately not any good. The latch has so little friction that, once affixed to the bar, it springs open at the slightest touch. Perhaps some DIY abrasion can fix this. The plastic was so sticky (when it worked) that this wasn't a problem.


I've got a metal mount that does this too. Try rotating the lever 90 degrees. Allows more rotation and rests lower on the cam profile. May solve your problem.
Mole


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> Try rotating the lever 90 degrees. Allows more rotation and rests lower on the cam profile. May solve your problem.
> Mole


Indeed, I'll fiddle with it more when I take it for a proper ride. Just some garage tests for the moment.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Picked up two of these lights for $112. 4 are left. I'm willing to gamble at that price.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Changing the mount release orientation worked, thanks.

I do notice they shipped the same plastic Gopro mounting screw with both lights. The plastic portion of my XP3 screw broke after a crash. EBay has alloy replacements for a couple bucks.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Are the negatives on the Wiz20 so high that it would not be worth picking it up for $35 mostly for road rides?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the problems with the Wiz20 are twofold; one is the parasitic battery drain, so if you leave the two cells in the case they will run down below 20% rather quickly. Other is that it loses the ability to charge over USB, so you would need an external charger.

But if you can get it to work for you with the above caveats, it really is a very efficient lamp and the cut off beam pattern is ideal for road riding or wide open trails with no overhead.

Only thing that keeps me from ordering another this low price is the outdated Cree XM L2 U2 emitters with their ever so slightly greenish tint. Kaidomain sells a $16 helmet/bar lamp BL2S with a lousy UI and which relies on an external battery pack (user supplied) but it comes with XM L2 U3 emitters in your choice of color temps. I found the 4000K to be astonishing and am so spoiled with it now that I just cant bring myself to purchase another lamp in a U2 bin.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Desertride said:


> Are the negatives on the Wiz20 so high that it would not be worth picking it up for $35 mostly for road rides?


Wiz20 is one of my all time favorite lights. My original has seen over 3 yrs. of service and the usb port connection is getting a little iffy but my plan has always been just to charge the batteries externally if the connection ever gives up so IMO worth the inconvenience if your light has the parasitic drain/charging problem. Other than the usb port wear issue my original has been trouble free as have been the 2 new lights I got this yr. but those have seen very little use (coronary symptoms and a triple bi-pass 6 weeks ago have pretty much kept me off the bike since the beginning of the yr.). Parasitic drain seem a pretty common problem but if you anticipate you may end up with this issue on the front end of the deal I'm sure you'll end uup being very happy with your Wiz20.
Mole


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on the Wiz20. I'm leaning toward getting it, though.

@MRMOLE, hope you're getting well and back in the saddle soon.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Desertride said:


> @MRMOLE, hope you're getting well and back in the saddle soon.


Thanks! 49 days and counting. I actually start a structured rehab program (3 days a week) next week and hope that will make the time go faster. 
Mole


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks! 49 days and counting. I actually start a structured rehab program (3 days a week) next week and hope that will make the time go faster.
> Mole


Heal fast Mole.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rod said:


> Heal fast Mole.


I'm working on it. The one thing they encouraged me to do from the beginning was walk and have been getting my moneys worth out of the Wiz1 I picked up earlier this yr. since it's over 100 degrees now here and early morning or evening hrs. are the best times to be out! Wiz1 makes a great walking light.
Mole


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> I'm working on it. The one thing they encouraged me to do from the beginning was walk and have been getting my moneys worth out of the Wiz1 I picked up earlier this yr. since it's over 100 degrees now here and early morning or evening hrs. are the best times to be out! Wiz1 makes a great walking light.
> Mole


Fantastic! You'll be back to night riding and testing more lights in no time!

My two sets of xp2 came in yesterday. Blown away by the size of this little light. I can't wait to use it. You recommendations sold another light for ITUO.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Wiz1 is down to $13 on Amazon - four left. The battetry alone is worth it.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Wiz1 is down to $13 on Amazon - four left. The battetry alone is worth it.


There were 3 left and I just ordered 2 of them, one left now 


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> There were 3 left and I just ordered 2 of them, one left now 


What's your plan for these lights? I've gotten quite a bit of use lately with mine on my nightly cardiac rehab walks. Only a couple of actual rides but 46 more days and will be cleared to ride again. It's been a long year!
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Wiz2 down to $13 now - 8 left

Wiz20 down to $27 - 11 left

Great deal on both lights, especially the Wiz20. Something to consider with the Wiz20 is the parasitic battery drain - it is real (hopefully not on all lights though). One of the ones I recently bought has it bad - if you can deal with it or are okay with removing the batteries when you store the light (I would do that if you won't use the light for a day or two) it's a great light at a smoking price.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Wiz2 down to $13 now - 8 left
> 
> Wiz20 down to $27 - 11 left
> 
> Great deal on both lights, especially the Wiz20. Something to consider with the Wiz20 is the parasitic battery drain - it is real (hopefully not on all lights though). One of the ones I recently bought has it bad - if you can deal with it or are okay with removing the batteries when you store the light (I would do that if you won't use the light for a day or two) it's a great light at a smoking price.


When packaged for shipping the Wiz20 has a small piece of paper covering the back of the batteries to insulate them from the contacts on the back cover. Was wondering if that would stop the parasitic drain? Seems like a better solution to dealing with the problem (if it works) than having to remove the batteries. I'd check this myself but none of my (3) Wiz20's have the problem (yet) so if anyone with the problem tries this would love to know if it works.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah Mole it works, as well as just leaving off the rear cover. But that still doesn’t solve the problem that once the parasitic drain kicks in, the light won’t charge over USB anymore so that it will also require an external battery charger.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Yeah Mole it works, as well as just leaving off the rear cover. But that still doesn't solve the problem that once the parasitic drain kicks in, the light won't charge over USB anymore so that it will also require an external battery charger.


Thanks! I didn't realize the two problems were connected. Still allows batteries to be stored in light for those who would keep it in a pack till needed. Your light is actually the only one I've heard that has the charging problem, will have to contact Fancy @ Ituo to see if all the problem lights share both issues.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Mole there was someone else either in this thread or the one on the Wiz20 who mentioned the problem with charging only IIRC he just stated that the charge light would stay pink no matter how long left connected over USB. So I’m assuming it’s one defect in the circuit board that’s causing the two issues, seeing as that they arose simultaneously. Bigger question is if it’s a short, how long before the whole lamp goes south?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Mole there was someone else either in this thread or the one on the Wiz20 who mentioned the problem with charging only IIRC he just stated that the charge light would stay pink no matter how long left connected over USB.


Actually my original Wiz20 will occasionally stay pink even though fully charged but always charges and has no parasitic drain? If it seems like it's taking too long to charge I just loosen the back cover and the light changes to blue.



> So I'm assuming it's one defect in the circuit board that's causing the two issues, seeing as that they arose simultaneously. Bigger question is if it's a short, how long before the whole lamp goes south?


Hopefully that won't happen. I already sent the email to Ituo so will be interesting to see what they have to say.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Actually my original Wiz20 will occasionally stay pink even though fully charged but always charges and has no parasitic drain? If it seems like it's taking too long to charge I just loosen the back cover and the light changes to blue.
> Mole


Weird! But the Wiz20 belonging to the poster I mentioned definitely wasn't charging because the indicator stayed pink no matter what he did.

KotH also mentioned that he has one Wiz20 with a really bad parasitic drain so maybe he can verify whether it can still charge over USB.

Also maybe you can test your own unit to see whether it can run from a USB power source (even a wall charger would suffice here) when it is empty of cells. Because then a USB power bank would be an option for running the Wiz20 without an external charger for the two cells and the hassle of keeping them disconnected when not in service.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

andychrist said:


> KotH also mentioned that he has one Wiz20 with a really bad parasitic drain so maybe he can verify whether it can still charge over USB.
> 
> .


The light charges fine through USB. It however discharges 50% in about 48 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> also maybe you can test your own unit to see whether it can run from a USB power source (even a wall charger would suffice here) when it is empty of cells. Because then a USB power bank would be an option for running the Wiz20 without an external charger for the two cells and the hassle of keeping them disconnected when not in service.


There was a moment of excitement when the mode button flickered blue upon plugging in my PR900 Ravemen but unfortunately no hint of output from the emitters till the batteries went back in.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> What's your plan for these lights? I've gotten quite a bit of use lately with mine on my nightly cardiac rehab walks. Only a couple of actual rides but 46 more days and will be cleared to ride again. It's been a long year!
> Mole


Actually I canceled the order. I was going to reorder just one and they were gone, oh well, one is good enough. 
I use mine for night walks as well lol, haven't used as a bike light and probably never will.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

KingOfTheHill said:


> The light charges fine through USB. It however discharges 50% in about 48 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be your light thinks it is still in the lowest output mode. 50% self-discharge in 48 hrs. is a bit too much. ( assuming of course that nothing is wrong with your batteries...ie...soft shorts ) Personally I wouldn't let it bother me ( if I had one ) as long as you can take the back plate off without too much trouble when not in use. I don't own a Wiz20 so I can't say if this is something that is particularly hard to do ( or not ). I take the top off my 4-cell Trustfire cell holder when not in use. No big problem if it helps limit the parasitic discharge. If I did own a Wiz20 I'd likely take the batteries out to charge after ever ride anyway since it only uses two cells.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Cat, I hadn’t though of the possibility there might be something wrong with the batteries. I’ll have to check that out by removing them, letting them sit a couple of days and then check voltage. Also, I’ll install a separate set of batteries in the light to see what happens.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Actually I canceled the order. I was going to reorder just one and they were gone, oh well, one is good enough.
> I use mine for night walks as well lol, haven't used as a bike light and probably never will.


Runtime and the fact that I have a fluted wide angle lens cover (10x30 degree) that fits this light makes the likelihood of me getting more bike use out of it a little greater. Still hard to justify its use when it's approx. the same size and weight of my Wiz20/Gloworm CX or larger than my RT Pro Bontrager that all have better runtimes and performance. If excellent runtime is what your looking for and don't need more light at it's current price the Wiz1 is probably the "bang for your buck" king!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Personally I wouldn't let it bother me ( if I had one ).


Why don't you (have one)? $27 and free shipping for basically a self-contained X2 equivalent with a 1 finger to operate mode button, changeable optic, programmable preset, 2+ hour runtime in high and won't overheat no matter what you do to it light. I have 3 without the parasitic drain problem so that is not a for sure thing but it wouldn't stop me from buying one after having used my original for over 3 yrs. Back battery cover super easy to remove (no tools needed). Just a thought!
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Early models of the Wiz20 had a battery drain problem. One of the three Wiz20's I own have this problem. I've switched out batteries and it hasn't made a difference. Something is screwed up with the electronics on early versions of the Wiz20


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Why don't you (have one)? $27 and free shipping for basically a self-contained X2 equivalent with a 1 finger to operate mode button, changeable optic, programmable preset, 2+ hour runtime in high and won't overheat no matter what you do to it light. I have 3 without the parasitic drain problem so that is not a for sure thing but it wouldn't stop me from buying one after having used my original for over 3 yrs. Back battery cover super easy to remove (no tools needed). Just a thought!
> Mole


....If it had a wired remote I probably would of bought one years ago. The Wiz 20 has everything else I could want. The thing is I'm too wired into using remotes. All the lamps I use on the bars ( for all of my bikes ) use some type of remote. The only other issue is that sometimes these larger self-contained lamps give me problems when it comes to mounting on my bars. Took me a good number of tries before I was able to make the Raveman PR1200 mount not move while on my bars. Of course the Wiz20 would likely work better since ( If I'm not mistaking ) it uses a GoPro type mount.

Twenty seven buck$.. That is a deal that is hard to pass up but I'll do it but only because lately I've been spending a lot of money and the bank account is starting to get dangerously low and the red warning light is blinking on my credit card......not to mention there are other things I want right now that I have on hold as well. The thing I have to watch about having Amazon Prime is that I sometimes forget not only how much stuff I buy but also forget to pay the bill. Forgot to pay my last months bill and when I saw the new bill I thought maybe someone had hacked my account. Unfortunately that was not the case, I just forgot to pay the bill. Buying that ebike I bought several weeks ago pretty much wiped out that cushion I had in my checking account. Going to take a couple months to get back in the safe zone. :smallviolin:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....If it had a wired remote I probably would of bought one years ago. The Wiz 20 has everything else I could want. The thing is I'm too wired into using remotes. All the lamps I use on the bars ( for all of my bikes ) use some type of remote. The only other issue is that sometimes these larger self-contained lamps give me problems when it comes to mounting on my bars. Took me a good number of tries before I was able to make the Raveman PR1200 mount not move while on my bars. Of course the Wiz20 would likely work better since ( If I'm not mistaking ) it uses a GoPro type mount.
> 
> Twenty seven buck$.. That is a deal that is hard to pass up but I'll do it but only because lately I've been spending a lot of money and the bank account is starting to get dangerously low and the red warning light is blinking on my credit card......not to mention there are other things I want right now that I have on hold as well. The thing I have to watch about having Amazon Prime is that I sometimes forget not only how much stuff I buy but also forget to pay the bill. Forgot to pay my last months bill and when I saw the new bill I thought maybe someone had hacked my account. Unfortunately that was not the case, I just forgot to pay the bill. Buying that ebike I bought several weeks ago pretty much wiped out that cushion I had in my checking account. Going to take a couple months to get back in the safe zone. :smallviolin:


Too bad you can't take advantage of this deal as I think it would be a light you'd like. Bad timing this time but there's always another deal. 
Mole


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Cat, I hadn't though of the possibility there might be something wrong with the batteries. I'll have to check that out by removing them, letting them sit a couple of days and then check voltage. Also, I'll install a separate set of batteries in the light to see what happens.


The batteries charge in series, which is not ideal. If the batteries aren't perfectly matched the faster charging battery stops charging when its protection circuit opens. It doesn't do a proper termination charge, possibly harming the battery. The other battery never gets fully charged and it gets worse every charge cycle. Eventually the light's run time gets shorter and shorter.

I like charging with an external charger, one with a display so I know what shape the batteries are in and gives me a general idea of how much run time was left.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Where can I get additional mounts for my XP2? 
The part that mounts 'into' the gopro mount and allows the XP2 to slide into it (The slide portion with the spring powered snapper thingy-ma-jig). 

Is this the same mount as the Wiz2 ? 
I just ordered the last Wiz2 from Amazon - there was only 1 available. 

Basically, I want to have the sliding portion of the mount already attatched to a go-pro mount on each bike, so I can just slide the light itself right in and go. But I see nowhere to order any type of accessories. The only Ituo device even left to buy anywhere is the Wiz20 on Amazon. If they had more Wiz2's available I'd just snag those for the mounts. 
I'd also like to get some lenses for the XP2. 

Any ideas?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ztbishop said:


> Where can I get additional mounts for my XP2?
> The part that mounts 'into' the gopro mount and allows the XP2 to slide into it (The slide portion with the spring powered snapper thingy-ma-jig).
> 
> Is this the same mount as the Wiz2 ?
> ...


Wiz1/2 & XP2/3 use identical mounts. you may be able to get the mounts directly from Ituo.
[email protected]

Optics I would get from Action-LED-Lights (Gloworm optics)
https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...-reflectors/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic
https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...s/products/wide-angle-optic-for-gloworm-x2-xs
Mole


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there any chance one of these mounts would work?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32889627914.html


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

During the recent final clearance sale, I purchased a few ituo lights including xp2.
When I got the lights, everything looked to be working fine.
However, when I tested a xp2 a couple of days ago,, the remote control button stopped working (nothing happens by clicking the button);
Has anyone of you had a similar experience?
As the sale was final clearance, I am not sure if I can get a replacement.

I sent ituo an email through amazon but no response yet.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I would email Ituo directly instead. Every time I have had a problem they have responded within a day or two and have been very helpful/accommodating. [email protected] keep the time difference (and date difference too) between your location and China when expecting a response. I have usually received mine during the middle of the night (I'm on the West Coast).

Try cleaning the contact (plug) on the remote with a pink eraser and try it again. No real way to tell if it's the remote or light head plug with the issue but it's worth a shot. Might want to jiggle the the plug when it's inserted to see if it makes a difference, and push it in all the way. Also, maybe move the cable around a bit where it enters the remote button, just to see if it then works. Might help you narrow down where the problem is.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

@KingOfTheHill,

Thank you for your suggestion.
I sent an email to the [email protected] as well. 
Pink eraser? I don't know what is the rationale behind it. 
I don't have it at the moment, but will try it.

One thing I felt somewhat strange was the light unit became pretty hot when I had it on for about 30 mins at the mid level setting. I thought heat might have done something to main circuitry or to the remote control. Main switch still works though.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sweetorange said:


> @KingOfTheHill,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.
> I sent an email to the [email protected] as well.
> ...


Would appreciate if you let us know what you hear from Ituo. I'm curious to see how they handle problems now that all the Amazon lights are sold. Heat shouldn't be an issue as long as there's some air flow. Linear thermal protection automatically dims the lights when they get to a specified internal temp. You can also add a heat-sink Gopro mount from Vancbiker (see post #53 in this thread and send him a PM) for additional protection. Hope you get your remote fixed!
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

sweetorange said:


> @KingOfTheHill,
> 
> One thing I felt somewhat strange was the light unit became pretty hot when I had it on for about 30 mins at the mid level setting. I thought heat might have done something to main circuitry or to the remote control. Main switch still works though.


My XP2 barely even gets warm on the mid setting so with the problems you are experiencing I would assume there is a short somewhere.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Your remote might have a dead battery. The closeout Amazon lights are likely old stock and may have been sitting in a warehouse for a long time.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> My XP2 barely even gets warm on the mid setting so with the problems you are experiencing I would assume there is a short somewhere.


Also ambient air temperature, air flow speed over lighthead, level adjustable preset set at could all greatly affect operating temp.



> Your remote might have a dead battery. The closeout Amazon lights are likely old stock and may have been sitting in a warehouse for a long time.


Wired remote has no battery that I know of.

Mole


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you all for your reply.
MrMole I will report back when I hear from ituo.

@AndyChrist, my light was on for about 30 mins on a desk; I was not riding a bike so no airflow to cool down the unit. Yet, I thought the unit temp was pretty hot.
If there's short, I would imagine other light features will show malfunction as well. We will see.

@Vancbiker, yeah I thought a wired remote control gets power from the main unit...Just like a wired earphone.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Also ambient air temperature, air flow speed over lighthead, level adjustable preset set at could all greatly affect operating temp.
> Mole


Yeah but I've left my XP2 on while parked for over an hour on a balmy night and it got barely warm set to M. There is something obviously wrong with sweetorange's unit especially considering the remote isn't working either. 

BTW both rubber remote covers severed from my XP2 and XP3 without my even having touched them.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweetorange, is your mid level set at the factory default mid or did you program it for a higher level? Could account for the hot running light. Just a guess though.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

No response from ituo on mounts. If I had to guess, there will probably be no response on claims either. There is nothing left on Amazon.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

And assuming you didn’t adjust the level, sweetie, what runtime are you getting? XP3 supposedly lasts 4.5hours on Medium so guessing XP2 should offer at least 6 hours on the same setting — if the battery pack is okay. Big “if”!


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

ztbishop said:


> No response from ituo on mounts. If I had to guess, there will probably be no response on claims either. There is nothing left on Amazon.


Hope that's not the case but if Ituo doesn't honor warranty and you purchased lights through Amazon and paid with a credit card that offers an extended warranty when paying with the card, you might want to file a warranty claim that way.

I'd send a follow up email to Ituo.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

@KingOfTheHill, Yes my mid level is a factory setting. I even went through master reset to factory default.

@andychrist, I have just turned it on and off for about 30 min interval for a few times. I will let you know later about the runtime.

I think I got the last xp2 on amazon, "maybe" it was one of those returned one...who knows. Considering the price I paid for it, malfunctioning remote control is not a deal breaker. If other features are not perfect, then I might return it....still have time to do burn-in test.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> .........Wired remote has no battery that I know of.
> 
> Mole


Ah, I was thinking of a wireless remote.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Also sweetorange, have you checked to see whether your XP2 runs hot on the lowest setting?


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

@andychrist, when I have it on the lowest level, the light just becomes warm, not hot.
Once again, as I am testing the light on a desk, there is no airflow to cool it down.

For runtime, the light at mid level setting turned off after about 3 hours, however, the battery was not in full charge. So I thought getting 3 hours out of probably ~60 to 70% charged battery was not bad. I am charging my ituo battery pack that came with the xp2 now and will have accurate runtime test later


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sweetorange said:


> @andychrist, when I have it on the lowest level, the light just becomes warm, not hot.
> Once again, as I am testing the light on a desk, there is no airflow to cool it down.
> 
> For runtime, the light at mid level setting turned off after about 3 hours, however, the battery was not in full charge. So I thought getting 3 hours out of probably ~60 to 70% charged battery was not bad. I am charging my ituo battery pack that came with the xp2 now and will have accurate runtime test later


FYI I ran one of my XP2's @ 50% power sitting on my computer desk in 80 degree ambient temperature for 10 minutes and it registered 114.8 degrees on my infrared temp. gun. Hot to the touch but not dangerous. 
Mole


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

@MRMOLE, I see...Thank you. Then I would say that my xp2's temp is similar to yours; I don't have a temp measuring setup like you have. At mid level setting, I can only hold the light for two to three seconds with my bare hand. So other than the non-working remote control, the light unit itself looks to be working fine so far.


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Well this is interesting. While the light was till plugged into the charger, I took the back plate off and one of the cells out and the light went to one of the flashing modes.

Wiz20


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Mine always flash at least once when ever I remove or install the back cover.
Mole


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

I didn’t know it was possible to power this light using an external source, at least in the flashing mode.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

@andychrist, I checked runtime of my xp2 after fully recharging the battery unit.
At mid level setting, I got more than 8 hours; It was a manual time check and at 8 hour mark, the light was still on and bright but I missed when it turned off. 
At 8 hour mark, the button color was red though as expected.
As a reference, the xp2 manual says 8 hours at mid level.cc
So runtime appears to be better than what they speced.

Unfortunately I have not heard from ituo for both my inquiry through amazon.com and my gmail. I sent them an email again this morning.
Most likely no warranty for the last clearance sale items on amazon.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> Mine always flash at least once when ever I remove or install the back cover.
> Mole


I have two wiz20 (first release version and the last clearance one) do the same.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

sweetorange said:


> @andychrist, I checked runtime of my xp2 after fully recharging the battery unit.
> At mid level setting, I got more than 8 hours; It was a manual time check and at 8 hour mark, the light was still on and bright but I missed when it turned off.
> At 8 hour mark, the button color was red though as expected.
> As a reference, the xp2 manual says 8 hours at mid level.cc
> So runtime appears to be better than what they speced.


Wow that's great. I only got 90 minutes runtime on M with the battery pack supplied with my XP2 (which I received as a free replacement for the pack that came with my XP3 that had a break in the power cable and so did not work at all.) Guess I'll tear it apart and test all the cells, can always use any good ones in a TrustFire power bank.

Still a shame your remote doesn't work, sweetie.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sweetorange said:


> Unfortunately I have not heard from ituo for both my inquiry through amazon.com and my gmail. I sent them an email again this morning.
> Most likely no warranty for the last clearance sale items on amazon.


I've got a couple of 2 week old emails they've not responded to also. Will be surprised if this isn't the last we hear from them.
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Shame to see them go. I've had problems with some of their lights but always found Ituo responsive. The lights I do have now have worked well (except for the Wiz20 battery drain).

Would be good if an Ituo rep would chime in here on what is going on, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what happens with Ituo outside the US. The last time they bailed on the distributor here brightbikelights.com in the UK seemed to be business as usual and still lists the current light models. I'll keep an eye on that site + if I here anything from Ituo will post it here.
Mole


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Did anyone ever receive a response from Ituo? Want to email them but if people aren't receiving a response...

I have a three week old Wiz1 that has developed a bad habit of flashing 2-3 times every few minutes when run on high. Battery is fully charged, does it with a different battery too. Don't think its from bumps causing the battery to shake and lose contact since it's on a road bike on fairly smooth roads. For the $13 it cost, I won't bother sending it back to Amazon since I can use the battery elsewhere as well as the QR mount.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

No, they have not responded to me. I highly doubt they'll be responding to anyone, or that they still exist for that matter. They did this a while back to their US reseller, before coming back and selling on Amazon (likely unloading their stock). I received my Wiz2 but haven't had time to ride with it yet. I still have my XP2 (two of them) and they seem to be going strong. I think batteries can be found on ebay that should be compatible. 
I really wish I could just find some spair Gopro mounting plates for them.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

You could convert the XP2 using one of Vanc's gopro adapters. You lose the QR part of the mount but GoPro mounts are quick to unscrew as it is, just not quite as convenient as the original mount. You could then use the original XP2 mount as a spare for your Wiz2 since they are the same.

Bummer you haven't heard back from Ituo - I always had in the past. I'll probably just email them anyway and hope for the best.



ztbishop said:


> No, they have not responded to me. I highly doubt they'll be responding to anyone, or that they still exist for that matter. They did this a while back to their US reseller, before coming back and selling on Amazon (likely unloading their stock). I received my Wiz2 but haven't had time to ride with it yet. I still have my XP2 (two of them) and they seem to be going strong. I think batteries can be found on ebay that should be compatible.
> I really wish I could just find some spair Gopro mounting plates for them.


----------



## sweetorange (Jul 17, 2016)

I have not heard from them either.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Shame to see them go. I've had problems with some of their lights but always found Ituo responsive. The lights I do have now have worked well (except for the Wiz20 battery drain).
> 
> Would be good if an Ituo rep would chime in here on what is going on, but I doubt it will happen.


My Amazon has the battery drain issue as well. I received it and was using it to walk the dog. Put it away once the light reached 20% charge and it was completely dead a few days later. I haven't gotten a chance to try the wiz2, but my guess is if you need something you may want to contact Amazon. It appears they've sold their old stock and turned off the lights. For this price I still think it was well worth it.


----------



## G_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know where there may be mounts available? Specifically the wiz20?

So far my lights, wiz2 and wiz20, purchased about a month ago from Amazon, have held their charge and worked very well. I have yet to recharge, so I guess we'll see if they hold up in the long term, but they are very bright and exceeded my expectations so far. I'd love to have another mount for the wiz20 though.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rod said:


> My Amazon has the battery drain issue as well. I received it and was using it to walk the dog. Put it away once the light reached 20% charge and it was completely dead a few days later. I haven't gotten a chance to try the wiz2, but my guess is if you need something you may want to contact Amazon. It appears they've sold their old stock and turned off the lights. For this price I still think it was well worth it.


Hopefully everyone who got one of these close-out lights feels the same. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

G_T said:


> Anyone know where there may be mounts available? Specifically the wiz20?
> 
> So far my lights, wiz2 and wiz20, purchased about a month ago from Amazon, have held their charge and worked very well. I have yet to recharge, so I guess we'll see if they hold up in the long term, but they are very bright and exceeded my expectations so far. I'd love to have another mount for the wiz20 though.


This site still sells the Ituo lights so you may be able to get a mount through them.
Mole

https://www.brightbikelights.com/


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Most used ituo light this year*


Surprisingly my Wiz1 has seen far more use this year than any of my other Ituo lights though not for a good reason. My cycling year started out with a bang getting a little over 500mi. in the first 2 weeks but since then I wouldn't even need my toes to count the number of times I've been able to get a ride in. Coronary symptoms after that started my painfully slow navigation through my healthcare providers version of testing to determine that I needed a triple coronary bypass that I finally got the 22nd of April. Things are getting better and I'm in a coronary rehab. program that I hope will help me lose most of the 25lb I gained through all this but best news is I'll be cleared to ride again by the end of July (about 3 more weeks). So the few rides I did get in I used on some of my other lights I've been testing but no XP2/3 time or Wiz20 for that matter but post surgery at least they let me walk so I've been taking advantage of that freedom with lots of pre dawn/post sunset outings using the Wiz1 since its my most comfortable hand held lighting option. I know the Wiz1 will see less usage once I'm on the bike again but it will continue to go with me on walks and as a backup light in my pack.
Mole


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> Hopefully everyone who got one of these close-out lights feels the same.
> Mole


For $27 shipped for the wiz 20. Even if my x2 have a shoerter battery life, you cannot find a comparable lighthead for 50

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

As a follow up to my earlier post about my Wiz1, went to use it yesterday and it wouldn't turn on. I thought maybe it was battery drain (I had left it charged last time I used it about a week ago. Looked at the LED while trying to turn it on and it was extremely dim, then turned off. Now, here's the strange thing - I plugged in to charge, and the power button illuminated blue, not red as I was expecting. I unplugged it and the light powered on. Regardless of it working again for a bit (I didn't use it after), I now have zero faith in that particular light.

XP2, XP3 lights I own have been rock solid. Same with Wiz20, except for battery drain (that, I've learned to live with).



KingOfTheHill said:


> Did anyone ever receive a response from Ituo? Want to email them but if people aren't receiving a response...
> 
> I have a three week old Wiz1 that has developed a bad habit of flashing 2-3 times every few minutes when run on high. Battery is fully charged, does it with a different battery too. Don't think its from bumps causing the battery to shake and lose contact since it's on a road bike on fairly smooth roads. For the $13 it cost, I won't bother sending it back to Amazon since I can use the battery elsewhere as well as the QR mount.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hope you are back on the bike soon Mole. My mind would be mush w/o the exercise and serenity of being out in the woods on a regular basis.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Hope you are back on the bike soon Mole. My mind would be mush w/o the exercise and serenity of being out in the woods on a regular basis.


Thanks! Life sucks sometimes but once I'm back on my bike this will just be a bad memory. Looking forward new rides, new lights and having my life return to normal (lots of saddle time)!
Mole

***Its been a while since I tried contacting Ituo but still no replies to my last couple of emails!***


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I just took the Wiz20 that I got on the Amazon close out for its second ride and its first in a month. Happily surprised to find it did not suffer from the battery drain and survived my entire (about an hour of use) ride with no issues despite not being charged up for the ride. 

I don't know if we will ever see these lights again but I am so happy to have stocked up when I did (Wiz 20, XP3, and two XP2s all issue free).


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Horseshoe said:


> I just took the Wiz20 that I got on the Amazon close out for its second ride and its first in a month. Happily surprised to find it did not suffer from the battery drain and survived my entire (about an hour of use) ride with no issues despite not being charged up for the ride.
> 
> I don't know if we will ever see these lights again but I am so happy to have stocked up when I did (Wiz 20, XP3, and two XP2s all issue free).


Fantastic! This was an epic blowout sale. The batteries alone would be as much as the entire light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*More parasitic battery drain*

So one day last week as it grew dark I went to turn on my three bike lamps (couple of Ituos and a BT40S), but the XP3 stayed dark. Turned out the 6 cells inside the TrustFire case had been completely drained. Other two battery packs, an Ituo and another TrustFire which had been charged to full at the same time were fine and the indicator on the latter even still lit green. Wasn't sure whether it was the fault of the TF or the lamp but when I got home recharged the three packs for my next ride, at which time they all behaved. Only rode about a half hour with the lamps on low to mid level that night so each should have been good for a few more hours ride time. But coming home yesterday evening as darkness descended and I attempted to turn them all back on, this time the XP2 on its Ituo battery pack failed to light. Turned out that battery had somehow gotten fully drained too; recharged it today and it's good to go now. But that means both my XP3 and XP2 are randomly draining batteries all the way down and I can't risk leaving them connected anymore when not in use.

Pisses me off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

andychrist said:


> So one day last week as it grew dark I went to turn on my three bike lamps (couple of Ituos and a BT40S), but the XP3 stayed dark. Turned out the 6 cells inside the TrustFire case had been completely drained. Other two battery packs, an Ituo and another TrustFire which had been charged to full at the same time were fine and the indicator on the latter even still lit green. Wasn't sure whether it was the fault of the TF or the lamp but when I got home recharged the three packs for my next ride, at which time they all behaved. Only rode about a half hour with the lamps on low to mid level that night so each should have been good for a few more hours ride time. But coming home yesterday evening as darkness descended and I attempted to turn them all back on, this time the XP2 on its Ituo battery pack failed to light. Turned out that battery had somehow gotten fully drained too; recharged it today and it's good to go now. But that means both my XP3 and XP2 are randomly draining batteries all the way down and I can't risk leaving them connected anymore when not in use.
> 
> *Pisses me off*.


I can understand your sediment but disagree with your conclusion. Any parasitic current drain inside the lamp head that severe is almost unconscionable. Hard to believe that the Wiz lamps that use external batteries could have that much parasitic drain. I'm not disagreeing completely because it is possible, just unlikely. I'm more likely to think it might be something with the batteries or perhaps you forgot to turn the lamps off?

Now the TF cell holders I already know have a degree of parasitic drain. I use mine to power the Wiz XP3 I have. Thing is, I always disconnect all of the cables on all of my lamps when I'm done riding because almost all lamps have _some_ degree of parasitic drain ( usually in micro-amps ) but nothing that should drain a normal 4 x 18650 battery completely ( assuming it was only moderately used ) in less than 24 hrs. Hell, I've had single 18650 type torches that I actually ran all night ( on the lowest "moonlight" setting ) and still had it running the next day when I woke up.

Something wrong with something though. No question about that. Only way to know for sure is to measure the current drain between the lamp head and the battery with the lamp turned off. You would need a decent digital multi-meter, an expendable extra battery extension cable and the knowledge on how to set it up to get a reading. I used to have the wire set-up for doing that kind of thing but I have no idea where any of that stuff is now. ( me being one of those people who are not so organized ... )

The next thing you need to do is to start disconnecting all the lamps from the batteries when you are done riding just to see if that makes a difference. Now if that seems to solve the problem that still doesn't mean the lamps are completely at fault. You still could have forgotten to charge the battery the other times....or perhaps a bad charger that is not charging the batteries completely....always other possibilities. Helps to have some electronic background and an uncluttered area to work in. The tools and accoutrements needed are not that expensive.

Chargers can be replaced, batteries can be replaced but if the lamps are the cause your only options are to use different lights or just go ahead and disconnect the batteries from your current lamps when you are done riding. ( really, it's not that big a deal ) I can't speak for others but it only takes me seconds to pull the plug on my two mountain bike lights. I take the top off the Trustfire cell holder when I get home so the USB circuit in the holder doesn't drain the cells.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Cat I certainly did not leave the lamps on and again, they were all charged at the same time — the TrustFire cells in an XTAR until 4.2V/Full and the Ituo pack with a reliable Magicshine until the indicator turned green. Only the Ituo lamps drained the batteries, have never had that problem with the BT40S (on it’s own TrustFire).

Of course now I’ll be leaving the Ituo lamps disconnected when not in use, have no choice. PITA because it means always having to secure the loose cables when day riding.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I hooked up a few different lights through my multimeter and some did show parasitic drain (Ituo, Gemini, C&B Seen, Yinding) and some nothing measurable (Outbound, Gloworm, Nitefighter). I've always unhooked my batteries after each use but still interesting (especially since it's an inconsistent problem). 

Not sure if anyone else noticed but you can order Wiz20's and XP2's again on Amazon. Quantities are small so they may have just found some NOS and no discounts I saw. 
Mole


----------

